# So Hinata and Sai are second choices?



## chipnoses (Nov 6, 2014)

So Hinata and Sai are second choices?

Ino went with Sai but she wanted Sasuke, Naruto wanted Sakura but ended with Hinata..


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto gave up on the idea of he and Sakura together a long time ago. Probably right before the rescue Sasuke mission all the way in part one.


----------



## emachina (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't forget to add Sasuke in to. His first choice was Nardo.


----------



## MinatoEMS (Nov 6, 2014)

Uh? Naruto wanted sasuke in PART 1 and the first part of part 2. He hasn't shown any interest in her. She wasn't a second choice


----------



## Prak961 (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto always knew that Sakura was Sasuke's. During the entire part 2, he was always trying to get Sasuke to return to Sakura. Even when Sakura tried to convince him that she loved him & that she wanted him to give up on Sasuke, he refused her.
He never had any romantic feelings for Hinata, but during the war arc, he knew that she was the right girl for him.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

Well obviously if Sakura had shown any interest in Naruto early on he would have preferred her but that ship sailed long ago for him, he got over it and falls for Hinata a few years later.

Ino is a clear case of going to the supermarket to buy Coke and them only having off brand Cola though.


----------



## Sora (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto made the right choice


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto would not be with Hinata if he didn't love her.  That's who he is (ie - "I hate people who lie to themselves").  The movie is going to explain how they got together.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

what darkhope said

this whole coming in last thing always baffles me.

sakura's not a prize and naruto realized that in his youth. you think he'd abandon pursuits if the feelings weren't superficial?


----------



## BroKage (Nov 6, 2014)

Well technically in Ino's dream Sasuke and Sai were fighting over her, so presumably she was equally fine with either as her partner.


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

Sora said:


> Naruto made the right choice



Amen. Let Sakura have the crazy person, they're perfect for each other


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 6, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Naruto gave up on the idea of he and Sakura together a long time ago. Probably right before the rescue Sasuke mission all the way in part one.



It was said that he still liked her as of the Five Kage arc, when Sai spoke to Sakura.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

Sora said:


> Naruto made the right choice



He didn't have a choice to make, it was either give up on Sakura or be forever alone.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 6, 2014)

Sai is,but Hinata isn't.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 6, 2014)

Nah, he realized the first and true choice that was always there


----------



## jazz189 (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto never "loved" Sakura he had a crush on her, so him falling for Hinata technically makes her first.

Ino had a choice between very flat Coca-Cola and Pepsi. At least Sai didn't try to kill her and doesn't treat her as though she's a non-existent entity.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto turned pinkie down, which technically makes her sloppy seconds if you wanna go that route.


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 6, 2014)

Only Sakura went with her childhood crush even though there was no connection. The rest of the cast aren't that creepy.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto doesn't even interact with Hinata directly. We have no idea what their relationship is like. 

At least Ino and Sai got to talk to each other.


----------



## XzNewtypEzX (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes because everyone will only ever love their first crush.


----------



## Radice (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke never has a crush or love for any girl besides his family .


Sakura's isn't second choice.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

People need to learn that Sakura was just some child and teenage crush of Naruto.

Very reason why the last even goes on with "First Love" in regards to Hinata.

Hinata is the first choice.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2014)

Ino's dream at least showed that she was interested in Sai and Sasuke equal amounts.

Naruto never explicitly showed interested in Hinata.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 6, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Naruto doesn't even interact with Hinata directly. We have no idea what their relationship is like.
> 
> At least Ino and Sai got to talk to each other.



This is some next level delusion. Real talk.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Personally, I believe they have a fine relationship. Hinata seems happy, and Naruto seems happy. Their daughter seems happy. Bolt, well he wants more attention, but otherwise he seems well adjusted. Can we really complain here?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 6, 2014)

wrong this moment right here naruto understood that he's never getting sakura


----------



## Amol (Nov 6, 2014)

People aren't prizes you win or loose and Naruto is the last person in the world who would lie to himself.
Hinata was perfect for him and they got married.
Ino had crush on Sasuke's good looks, she never loved him.
It is time to let go pairing wars.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 6, 2014)

Sai is not hinata. Ino being with Sai was so random to me. I was like "wtf no, no way" when I saw their kid.
Naruto and hinata were a thing since pain arc


----------



## naruto27 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hinata second choice. I thought about posting something against this but why feed the troll.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 6, 2014)

chipnoses said:


> So Hinata and Sai are second choices?
> 
> Ino went with Sai but she wanted Sasuke, Naruto wanted Sakura but ended with Hinata..



I am going to give you an elaborate answer that makes sense in the shortest possible way, you ready? Because,


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK LOGIC




But MUH PAIRINGS! So fuck logic right?


Amol said:


> People aren't prizes you win or loose and Naruto is the last person in the world who would lie to himself.
> Hinata was perfect for him and they got married.
> Ino had crush on Sasuke's good looks, she never loved him.
> It is time to let go pairing wars.



PWFAFAFAFAFA! The Irony in your words.

Naruto was literally Hinata's Prize. Like literally.

Ino married on someone that looked like sauce which had absolutely even LESS personality than the sauce.


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Naruto doesn't even interact with Hinata directly. We have no idea what their relationship is like.
> 
> At least Ino and Sai got to talk to each other.



wut  try again


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 6, 2014)

starr said:


> wut  try again



Well that's the truth, we have never seen them hang out or anything.



Nathan Copeland said:


> wrong this moment right here naruto understood that he's never getting sakura



Sure thing, because they are thirteen year olds after all. How silly would that be otherwise no?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2014)

It looks like Naruto ended up dodging a bullet anyway. Now Ino, I find that pretty shameless and excusable. She got with Sai because he looked like Sasuke who she couldn't have. That is unbelievably sad.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 6, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Naruto gave up on the idea of he and Sakura together a long time ago. Probably right before the rescue Sasuke mission all the way in part one.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgQCKvSo98I[/YOUTUBE]

No just no. Go back and reread Part 2. There's so much god damn hints that he still wants to be with her and that she has intrest that its fucking ridiculous


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 6, 2014)

starr said:


> wut  try again


Did Hinata and Naruto talk to each other at all in these last two chapters? Seriously, I don't think they did.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 6, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Naruto doesn't even interact with Hinata directly. We have no idea what their relationship is like.
> 
> At least Ino and Sai got to talk to each other.



Weak.



Baroxio said:


> Did Hinata and Naruto talk to each other at all in these last two chapters? Seriously, I don't think they did.



Very weak.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 6, 2014)

The entire Naruto The Last is suppose to be how Naruto fell in love with Hinata. I dont think Naruto ever loved Sakura, just as a childhood crush.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well ultimately Naruto dodge a bullet. Hinata is pathetic but Sakura takes it to a whole new level. She deserves to have a dead beat lover who probably cheating on her constantly on his "trips". Sai is definitely second choice.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Nov 6, 2014)

Sora said:


> Naruto made the right choice


Yes indeed, 


Darkhope said:


> Naruto would not be with Hinata if he didn't love her.  That's who he is (ie - "I hate people who lie to themselves").  The movie is going to explain how they got together.


Precisely.

Apparently Kishi is going for a full on love story so this should be interesting.

It's a fascinating thing, as Hinata was the first person in his recollection that had ever said I love you to Naruto... that was a powerful thing.


KaaN10 said:


> It was said that he still liked her as of the Five Kage arc, when Sai spoke to Sakura.


Yes, but how would one express that love.

Naruto has shown that he's the type that wants the person he loves to be happy. 

It is not a contradiction to love someone deeply and still realize that they are not the person you should end up with. That's a maturity thing that Naruto actually acquired a while ago.


Baroxio said:


> Naruto doesn't even interact with Hinata directly. We have no idea what their relationship is like.


We know they like each other enough to have two kids. 



> At least Ino and Sai got to talk to each other.


And poor Sai had to calm her down. 


Nathan Copeland said:


> wrong this moment right here naruto understood that he's never getting sakura


I'd say that was certainly the most clear cut moment. That was also the arc where he made the promise of a lifetime.


Amol said:


> People aren't prizes you win or loose and Naruto is the last person in the world who would lie to himself.
> Hinata was perfect for him and they got married.
> Ino had crush on Sasuke's good looks, she never loved him.
> It is time to let go pairing wars.


Very true.

Though honestly I'm sure that Hinata and Naruto are happy enough that it seems like a reward. 


Lord Aizen said:


> Sai is not hinata. Ino being with Sai was so random to me. I was like "wtf no, no way" when I saw their kid.
> Naruto and hinata were a thing since pain arc



I don't know.

That Ms beautiful remark seems to have really struck a nerve with Ino. It's a hell of a first impression. 

While Sai was introduced with no personality, his journey has been him actively seeking emotions. Becoming his own person again. As opposed to Sasuke who spent so much time seeking power in the darkness, Sai seems to have spent his time trying to become a good person, trying to develop his own humanity. Sai very well could have grown into someone that Ino would really like.

I hope that Kishi touches on the other romances in The Last.


----------



## Plague (Nov 6, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Naruto would not be with Hinata if he didn't love her.  That's who he is (ie - "I hate people who lie to themselves").  The movie is going to explain how they got together.



Quoted for truth. 

In all seriousness, the movie shows how he fell for her more genuinely, but even without it, I was under the impression that Naruto was moving on for a while now.


----------



## Black Apple (Nov 6, 2014)

Weren't Sasuke and Sai fighting over Ino in her IT dream? 

That means she wanted both. Or at least found them both attractive.


----------



## Nagiza (Nov 6, 2014)

Tbh, I think this thread is irrelevant. NH and SS are canon now and I honestly doubt that Kishi would change his mind after giving them kids, so I see no need to start pretty much another pairing debate as to who's first and second.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto didn't win, Sasuke didn't win.  Hiashi won.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 6, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Naruto would not be with Hinata if he didn't love her.  That's who he is (ie - "I hate people who lie to themselves").  The movie is going to explain how they got together.



Dat avatar!!

Yeah, hope the movie's going to show how everybody's getting together (or some of them, at least). NaruHina is a given, it seems.


----------



## Frosch (Nov 6, 2014)

The exact moment Naruto realizes Sakura is shit and Hinata's a better choice


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 6, 2014)

Black Apple said:


> Weren't Sasuke and Sai fighting over Ino in her IT dream?
> 
> That means she wanted both. Or at least found them both attractive.



That's what I say. In her dream world, the truth was she wanted both Sasuke and Sai. If she only wanted Sasuke, Sai would be nowhere present in her dream world. So, seems to show she does seem him as a separate person from Sasuke.

So, I think it started off superficial, but she genuinely came to like him, and get with him later.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

So glad Naruto ended up with the better woman, holy crap did he dodge a bullet!


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 6, 2014)

People move on from their crushes; Naru moved on from Sakura, Ino moved on from Sas


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 6, 2014)

Its pretty normal. Especially if the first crush was from like, grade school. Not that those feelings can't or don't go anywhere for everyone, but in general most first crushes aren't the last.

Frankly I'm glad they both found better people than Sakura and Sasuke.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 6, 2014)

_Naruto hasn't shown any romantic interest in Sakura since part 1.Didn't he even flat out deny her in part 2?

The build up for NaruHina has been a little bit one sided, but they hadt their moments during the Pein fight and The War._


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto never loved Sakura, he had a bloody crush. Do some people even understand the difference between those 2. Sakura loved Sasuke(despite murder attempts), Naruto had a crush on Sakura, there is a huge difference. We see many kids and teenager have crushes on pretty looking girls left and right, it's pretty common and not much of a big deal. falling in love is another story.

No where in the manga has it ever been shown that Naruto was in love with Sakura. Heck the movie itself is about First Love meaning Naruto for the first time will be falling in love. 

So this thread doesn't even make sense. Had Naruto been in love with Sakura and couldn't get him then OP would have had a point but that isn't the case so this whole thread is pointless and based on blatant lies


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 6, 2014)

Hinata is always the best choice, that is the only thing that matters.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 6, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Naruto didn't win, Sasuke didn't win.  Hiashi won.


Moment I saw that 5 letter album id, I knew.


Hyuuga Hiashi - Master Geneticist. /a/utist, are you?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2014)

Think of all the poor women in the world who will never have _their 1st choice_.

Justin Bieber!

...


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll say this as a non shipper. They really are.

Sai is a second rate Sasuke.

And Naruto eventually gave up on Sakura because she had already made her choice.

Just look at the poor kid's face.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 6, 2014)

How many people here married their first crush?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

Gunners said:


> How many people here married their first crush?



In the manga Hinata, Sakura and Sasuke ended up with their first crush. 

Also you guys that say it was just a crush can't be serious, the guy liked her since he was a kid and held on to it for years, in the end he got over it but it wasn't because of Hinata which is why I don't think she is a second choice, he starts to like her after he's given up on Sakura.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 6, 2014)

What was it that Kishina said? "Don't fall for the first girl that comes your way" if I remember correctly.

NS loves parallels, right? 

Naruto stopped chasing Sakura a long time ago. That was obvious for a very long time. I always felt that Naruto never truly fell in love with Sakura. He "loved" her, but it never reached the level of "I want to spend the rest of my life with you".

He knew from the get go that sakura loved Sasuke. In my opinion,  It was silly to think that Naruto was truly going to confess to a Sakura (who he stopped chasing for a long time)


If Hinata, a side character,  had her own romantic feelings for naruto developed so well in the story, then Kishimoto had no excuse to not develop naruto's romantic feelings for sakura. The fact that he did not focus on it just proved to me that Naruto's feelings where truly just a crush.

Simply put, Hinata isn't a second choice. I believe the new movie tag line is "the beginning of love" or something along those lines. Says something..


The same thing can be said for Ino. She had a crush on Sasuke like most girls and like most girls, she moved on. Sakura spent of her time with sasuke as a genin and eventually fell in love with him. That is why she is different.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 6, 2014)

If you can't be with the one you love, honey. Love the one you're with.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> He didn't have a choice to make, it was either give up on Sakura or be forever alone.



The Hero of the War who saved the world and was already famous and had a club of fangirls since he defeated Pain, having no choice?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Naruto could had married nearly any not main cast shinobi or not shinobi female he wanted, I am sure a lot of them way prettier than the girls of the main cast. Fuck, honestly? He could had proposed to Mei Terumi if he wanted and she would had said yes.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> The Hero of the War who saved the world and was already famous and had a club of fangirls since he defeated Pain, having no choice?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Naruto could had married nearly any not main cast shinobi or not shinobi female he wanted, I am sure a lot of them way prettier than the girls of the main cast. Fuck, honestly? He could had proposed to Mei Terumi if he wanted and she would had said yes.



Down boy, you'll leave your slobber all over Nardo's dick. 


Read the context of my response, I'm replying to Naruto having a choice between Hinata or Sakura which he never did, Sakura has always loved Sasuke so the only choice he had was give up and move on or be a forever alone simp watching his best friend nail the girl he likes, he chose to move on and later on he fell for Hinata, good for him, it's actually a more realistic scenario than Hinata, Sakura and Sasuke's.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 6, 2014)

People do realize that it's possible to have a first love, but then love someone else right? Like it is possible to change and have feelings for someone else.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Nov 6, 2014)

Movie is canon. Love story movie will clear up all the shipping haters


----------



## mlc818 (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto already accepted that Sakura loved Sasuke a long long time ago, and stopped chasing her.  I would guess that Ino had also largely gotten over Sasuke once he became a missing-nin, though her Mugen Tsukiyomi dream shows it a bit differently, even if she had seen at that point that he was "good" again.  Your suggestion is fundamentally flawed, though, unless you're just trying to bug Hinata fans.  According to you, everyone in the world who doesn't end up with their high school sweetheart is just settling for a second, third, or sixth choice.  Naruto and Sakura and, especially, Ino and Sasuke didn't have any of the development that could lead to serious romantic love... they were mostly crushes (more of a friend-crush for Naruto), so it's difficult to say that Naruto and Ino gave up on their "one true love" or anything of that sort.



Hime said:


> People do realize that it's possible to have a first love, but then love someone else right? Like it is possible to change and have feelings for someone else.



What? Noooo.  I'm definitely still all about that person I liked in elementary school.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 6, 2014)

Hime said:


> People do realize that it's possible to have a first love, but then love someone else right? Like it is possible to change and have feelings for someone else.



Not for Sakura, though.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm actually quite happy with how Kishi has treated the relationships in this manga. People were so invested in these pairings, without looking at the actual relationships and development. In the end, Kishi showed he never cared and treated them all like shit.

Ino is hardly relevant so it's not like it matters.

Sakura and Sasuke's relationship is absolutely insane. It's toxic, and I find it hilarious that Kishi followed through and went all the way. Sakura's character ends up suffering because it's just bonkers that this is the end of her personal journey. No one learned anything. Sakura's whole purpose in this story is to pretty much end up as a trophy wife for Sasuke.

Hinata is always going to be number two. Now, in reality, this doesn't matter because love isn't so simplistic and childish as it is in these comics, but Hinata's character is pathetic and she was reduced to pining over a man. Fans, however, invested a lot of emotion into this pairing with Naruto and the main character pretty shows no romantic implication and he never addresses her confession in the manga in any way. He's basically stuck on Sakura throughout the story until the epilogue happens. Instead, you'll get the development in a movie because Kishi was never bothered with it in the manga. Again, a shit character whose purpose has been to end up as Naruto's trophy wife.

Finally, we come to the most important pairing of all, NaruSasu. This pairing, even though no one is serious about it, was the worst of them all. The reason is because it made Naruto himself the worst character in this series. His relationship with Sasuke, and Naruto's reactions to it all is just crazy. Not just Naruto, but Sasuke was pretty much assasinated too.

The best pairings in this manga are the ones Kishi simply didn't focus on, and they kind of happened in the background without us really knowing, like Asuma and Kurenai.

It's ridiculous that the epilogue is basically about which character is boning who. A story which started off really good, and had a lot going on, was reduced to this because no one gave a shit about anything else anymore. It's just about fictional characters boning.


----------



## mlc818 (Nov 6, 2014)

Genesis said:


> The best pairings in this manga are the ones Kishi simply didn't focus on, and they kind of happened in the background without us really knowing, like Asuma and Kurenai.



While Asuma and Kurenai worked specifically because it wasn't focused on, it was still made obvious.  And then Asuma's death kind of solidified it as one of the more emotional relationships in the series, ignoring non-romantic things like NaruSasu or Kakashi and Obito.  I would probably say that the best relationship in the manga was Tsunade and Jiraiya, despite them never being a couple.  Most of the relationships got no believable development, but the adult ones end up being fleshed out enough to get readers to empathize without killing it with some "and I just immediately loved him" thing like we see with Minato and Kushina or any of the younger generation's relationships.  Of the rookies' relationships, Shikamaru and Temari's was by far the best, I believe. (it's possible I'm forgetting someone, though)


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Down boy, you'll leave your slobber all over Nardo's dick.
> 
> 
> Read the context of my response, I'm replying to Naruto having a choice between Hinata or Sakura which he never did, Sakura has always loved Sasuke so the only choice he had was give up and move on or be a forever alone simp watching his best friend nail the girl he likes, he chose to move on and later on he fell for Hinata, good for him, it's actually a more realistic scenario than Hinata, Sakura and Sasuke's.



Actually no, Naruto could have got Sakura if he wanted to. He was just too nice. But if he wanted he could had capitalized on the fake confession and build from there, Sakura showed some signs of affection for Naruto and that it was growing, even if she was crushed with Sasuke. Naruto was simply just moving away by then and seeing Hinata.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 6, 2014)

mlc818 said:


> While Asuma and Kurenai worked specifically because it wasn't focused on, it was still made obvious.  And then Asuma's death kind of solidified it as one of the more emotional relationships in the series, ignoring non-romantic things like NaruSasu or Kakashi and Obito.  I would probably say that the best relationship in the manga was Tsunade and Jiraiya, despite them never being a couple.  Most of the relationships got no believable development, but the adult ones end up being fleshed out enough to get readers to empathize without killing it with some "and I just immediately loved him" thing like we see with Minato and Kushina or any of the younger generation's relationships.  Of the rookies' relationships, Shikamaru and Temari's was by far the best, I believe. (it's possible I'm forgetting someone, though)


What I meant is we didn't get to see Asuma and Kurenai's relationship develop. It was there, but it was already happening, whatever development occurred (becoming serious enough that Kurenai ends up a mother) was all off-screen. It was handled well.

I know pairing fans like their mental gymnastics, but the main pairings in this manga are a load of crap. You have Sakura pining over Sasuke the entire manga, Naruto pining over Sakura the entire manga, Hinata pining over Naruto the entire manga, and Sasuke shows no inclination at all. That's your development, there was none. It just happened because a magical timeskip allowed it.

The worst thing is these pairings ruin these characters. Hinata is such a terrible character (a shame considering how she was more fleshed out in Part 1), and is reduced to "Naruto-kun". Sakura is basically "Sasuke-kun" but Kishi expects us not to think this character is pathetic after everything that has happened. There is nothing believable about these pairings. They're crap.

Even Naruto is insane although his relationship with Sasuke is the reason for this. His reactions jumped the shark a long time ago. He's a shit character, he really is. Kishi didn't know what he was doing with Sasuke, but he obviously wanted to end things with Naruto/Sasuke conflict as the conclusion, and this pretty much screwed up both their characters. I'm sure the Itachi retcon was partially responsible for screwing up part of Sasuke's arc.

One of the ways Kishi could have improved this manga would have been not to include this pairings nonsense. It's just ridiculous to me that the epilogue was mostly about this. You have random characters shacking up.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 6, 2014)

Who the fuck cares ? 

Naruto was strong and mature enough to accept Sakura won't love him and moved on. I wish Sakura would have done the same with Sasuke, but of course Kishi would not let a female show such a strength.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Actually no, Naruto could have got Sakura if he wanted to. He was just too nice. But if he wanted he could had capitalized on the fake confession and build from there, Sakura showed some signs of affection for Naruto and that it was growing, even if she was crushed with Sasuke. Naruto was simply just moving away by then and seeing Hinata.



Are there still people that believe Sakura was offering a relationship with the fake confession? She said it to get Naruto to return to the village while she went off to hunt Sasuke knowing she would either die or if she succeeded Naruto would hate her, this was explained in the manga right after the confession.

Sakura had no "growing affection" she's as single-minded as Hinata when it comes to love and Naruto wasn't "seeing Hinata" since the movie takes place 2 years after the war and Hinata is still too shy to give him a scarf, all of Nardo's side in NH will happen in the movie.

Seriously from your kneejerk reaction to my first post I'm starting to think you're just a fanboy that believes Naruto could get all the girls, maybe it's some vicarious wish fulfilment thing.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 6, 2014)

ino... probably 
naruto... nah... i dont think so. in the movie we will see that he falls for hinata.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Are there still people that believe Sakura was offering a relationship with the fake confession? She said it to get Naruto to return to the village *while she went off to hunt Sasuke knowing she would either die or if she succeeded Naruto would hate her, this was explained in the manga right after the confession.
> 
> *Sakura had no "growing affection" she's as single-minded as Hinata when it comes to love and Naruto wasn't "seeing Hinata" since the movie takes place 2 years after the war and Hinata is still too shy to give him a scarf, all of Nardo's side in NH will happen in the movie.
> 
> Seriously from your kneejerk reaction to my first post I'm starting to think you're just a fanboy that believes Naruto could get all the girls, maybe it's some vicarious wish fulfilment thing.



Where is this said in manga panels? I got the confession was to make Naruto stop chasing Sasuke, for this Sakura would HAVE to enter in a relationship (remember IT IS a confession). Of course Sakura's feelings for Naruto would be fake at first, but being actually with him in an outright relationship, I have a hard time believing feelings would not have flourished.

And of course I don't believe Naruto could get all the main cast girls, however I do believe he could had got nearly any non Konoha 11 girl he wanted, ya know war hero.


----------



## TheOmega (Nov 7, 2014)

Op must still be a highschooler lmao


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 7, 2014)

NaruHina has been one of most lovely and healthy pairing in Naruto series. Those of you who cling to "But Naruto liked Sakura!" are batshit insane.
Just like Sakura changed so did Naruto. 

Are you people really so stupid or are you just a child?

Why would Naruto promise to bring Sasuke back for Sakura?
Why would Kishimoto put emphasis on Naruto and Hinata scenes?
Why would Kishimoto draw a NaruHina sketch early into the series?
Why would Hinata give a medical cream to a person not in her team?

When you care about someone to point you turn into Kyubi when seeing them get hurt, then it's safe to assume you COULD develop romantic feelings for this person.
We told you many times, and even when it's canon we still have to tell you? Naruto in part 1 did not know what love was. Love isn't "Oh I like that model she is pretty!". Love is most likely something that manifests through mutual respect and compassion for eachother.

NaruHina has been nothing but positive. And we will see in the Last movie when Naruto realizes he loves Hinata.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 7, 2014)

Hime said:


> People do realize that it's possible to have a first love, but then love someone else right? Like it is possible to change and have feelings for someone else.



Wouldn't that be as fickle as the autumn skies?


----------



## Sadako (Nov 7, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Also you guys that say it was just a crush can't be serious, the guy liked her since he was a kid and held on to it for years, in the end he got over it but it wasn't because of Hinata which is why I don't think she is a second choice, he starts to like her after he's given up on Sakura.



This is how I see it as well. It wasn't some kind of "the grass is greener on the other side" thing. At some point he got over Sakura, and after that I believe he started noticing Hinata in a more romantic light. Or something. I totally refuse to believe he just randomly jumped ship though


----------



## maupp (Nov 7, 2014)

Why are some of you so fickle and stubborn, Naruto was never in love with Sakura 

The level of ignorance from some people is astounding :rofl


----------



## Sauce (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think Naruto hasn't shown interest in Sakura since Part 1.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 7, 2014)

Kishi obviously didn't imply them to be like that, and the movie(in Hinata's case) will most likely show that, but his execution, or better say, the lack of it, sucks completely, so there you have it.


----------



## Cocidius (Nov 7, 2014)

Ino gave up on Sasuke when she agreed to kill him. So with logic like the op Sai is infact not a second choice.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2014)

another one of those *sigh*

If Naruto was deeply invested in Sakura, he'd have rather stayed alone like Jiraiya did.

But he didn't.
The end.


----------



## Plague (Nov 7, 2014)

What's with this forum? Moving on is a sign of maturity.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not knocking on the pairing, I somewhat used to ship it before I grew tired of the manga.

But did Naruto actually talk to his wife in the slightest in the final 2 chapters? 

To be fair, I'm finding it hard to remember if Naruto even cracked a smile in the final chapter. 

Of course, this is really just down to bad writing. Or bad memory. Ce la vie.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 7, 2014)

My first ever crush was a girl named Julie back in grade 1.

Surprisingly enough?  I didn't marry her.



Baroxio said:


> I'm not knocking on the pairing, I somewhat used to ship it before I grew tired of the manga.
> 
> But did Naruto actually talk to his wife in the slightest in the final 2 chapters?
> 
> ...



The final panel we saw of Naruto was him smiling.  Pay more attention.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 13, 2014)

They're both on the B team.
[YOUTUBE]pr2Y_W0apNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Nov 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> another one of those *sigh*
> 
> If Naruto was deeply invested in Sakura, he'd have rather stayed alone like Jiraiya did.
> 
> ...



This.

No one forced Naruto to end up with Hinata or any other girl. It takes two to tango.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 13, 2014)

maupp said:


> Why are some of you so fickle and stubborn, Naruto was never in love with Sakura
> 
> The level of ignorance from some people is astounding :rofl


The notion of Naruto not being in love with Sakura at some point in the story doesn't make any logical sense. It's easier to just say that he genuinely loved her until his feelings started to fade, meaning that Hinata wouldn't be a second choice as he had simply moved on. Maybe that happened during the fake confession? 

Seriously though, where is the logic in the author writing that even someone like Sai notices Naruto really loves Sakura, Sakura feeling like complete shit upon that realization, having Sakura do all this crazy shit to atone for saddling the burden of the promise on Naruto, only for it to turn out to be a measly crush?

What kind of moron handles their own love story that way?


----------



## KibaforHokage (Nov 13, 2014)

So I guess moving on is second choice?

Naruto x Sakura wasn't gonna happen she was waaaaaaay to invested into sasuke


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 13, 2014)

This just in: if you don't get with your first _crush_ all future options are second choices.

dat fifth grade mentality


----------



## qazmko (Nov 13, 2014)

then Naruto is Sakura's silver medal?


----------



## Rasengan2DeFace (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh man. I hope when NaruHina the mo- .. I mean, Naruto: The Last Movie comes out, it will put a stop on this kind of threads.


----------



## Madelyne (Nov 13, 2014)

Rasengan2DeFace said:


> Oh man. I hope when NaruHina the mo- .. I mean, Naruto: The Last Movie comes out, it will put a stop on this kind of threads.


I have a feeling the denial will never stop


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 13, 2014)

So the movie facebook posted this, its an article about the movie.



?ナルトと言えば、サクラに淡い恋心を抱いていたが、今回はナルトを秘かに想っていたヒナタとの関係に変化 が?。原作で描かれていない時代に、この2人に何が起きていたのか、確かめることができそうだ ?

"Speaking of Naruto, he [once] had light/faint feelings for Sakura but this time he will change his relationship with Hinata [there will be a change in their relationship] who has always secretly been in love with him? It appears like we?ll be able to verify what happens between these two during the period of time that had not been drawn/written in the original work.?

Movie confirms he never loved Sakura, the whole theme for the movie is "the first love" 

It was simply a crush. Sakura was never Naruto's goal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 13, 2014)

hinata was actually the third choice


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 13, 2014)

Insofar as Naruto being Sakura's second choice if NaruSaku somehow was canonized, I guess.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Nov 13, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> The notion of Naruto not being in love with Sakura at some point in the story doesn't make any logical sense.


Whether or not it makes logical sense, it's still the truth. As Word of God involving _the Last_ points out, Hinata is Naruto's first love, and his romantic feelings for Sakura were never strong enough to be considered love.



> It's easier to just say that he genuinely loved her until his feelings started to fade, meaning that Hinata wouldn't be a second choice as he had simply moved on. Maybe that happened during the fake confession?



He started moving on *way* earlier than that, back during the Promise of a Lifetime. The fake confession is simply conformation that he's finished.



> Seriously though, where is the logic in the author writing that even someone like Sai notices Naruto really loves Sakura,


Sai was wrong.


> Sakura feeling like complete shit upon that realization, having Sakura do all this crazy shit to atone for saddling the burden of the promise on Naruto,


And Sakura was wrong for feeling so guilty. Naruto made the choice to continue trying to save Sasuke no matter what himself. Sai related Sakura's holding Naruto to the PoaL to a binding Curse Seal, when the truth of the matter is Naruto is doing this of his own will, promise or no promise.


> only for it to turn out to be a measly crush?


The trope is called *Red Herring.* We were lead to believe Naruto was still "deeply" in love with Sakura at the start of the Five Kage Summit arc, through Sai's flashback and Sakura's guilt over the PoaL. Only for it to be revealed that Naruto's feelings for Sakura aren't nearly as serious as Sai and Sakura (and by proxy, us) were lead to believe. He was over her before the arc even started.



> What kind of moron handles their own love story that way?


NaruSaku ain't a love story and never was.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 13, 2014)

Karyu Endan said:


> Whether or not it makes logical sense, it's still the truth. As Word of God involving _the Last_ points out, Hinata is Naruto's first love, and his romantic feelings for Sakura were never strong enough to be considered love.


Word of God? You mean an article and Studio Pierrot's advertising? Of course, Word of God. 



> He started moving on *way* earlier than that, back during the Promise of a Lifetime. The fake confession is simply conformation that he's finished.


And at what point in time did Sai's flashback occur?



Read the text in this chapter cover, and look at Sai's flashback. His behavior in Sai's flashback doesn't make any sense if he wasn't genuinely in love with her or if he started to move on by the end of Part 1.



> Sai was wrong.


He could be if he was no longer in love with her, which would happen out of nowhere between Sai's flashback and the Kage Summit arc. It makes more sense to say that he started to get over her after the fake confession, so he changed his mind about confessing to her.




> NaruSaku ain't a love story and never was.


If it was truly meant to be a red herring, he should have given the other two garbage pairings more development.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> So the movie facebook posted this, its an article about the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Put that knife in ya, take a little bit of life from ya._


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> _Put that knife in ya, take a little bit of life from ya._




In retrospect, people often said that was the case. And Kishi didn't do a whole lot with his side of the equation after the promise he made (which is partly him bowing out in the first place). Every time he brought it up afterwards was a reminder that it wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 13, 2014)

chipnoses said:


> So Hinata and Sai are second choices?
> 
> Ino went with Sai but she wanted Sasuke, Naruto wanted Sakura but ended with Hinata..



[YOUTUBE]rL5ZVljj4vg[/YOUTUBE]

They where the coveted silver medal.

Ino's case it's specially sad in this imo. She lost to sakura after promising her sensei in his death bed that she would not loose to her. So she gets a copy imitation like those status of solitude from majoras mask, a boring fuck who's husk resembles the man that she once had a crush on.

TBH I feel like kishi really didnt put any tought on who would do a great match with her. Such a pity.


----------



## Raniero (Nov 13, 2014)

People aren't fucking trophies. It's perfectly natural to move on from silly little crushes unto somebody else. 

Sakura was never a serious choice to begin with. 



Suigetsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]rL5ZVljj4vg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> They where the coveted silver medal.
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 13, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Sai is,but Hinata isn't.


This really. I have tried hard to find a plausible reason that makes Ino not shallow as all fuck for going for the Sasuke look-a-like but came up short. If Sakura would have returned Naruto's feelings yeah he would have gone for that but that doesn't mean he didn't genuinely come to love Hinata for her, not as a replacement(especially given Sakura and Hinata's very different nature).


----------



## zak14 (Nov 14, 2014)

both were 2nd choices.
Sai:  Ino didnt give a darn about that dude in the war and pretty much ended like the worst filler..blame kishimoto for kill neji instead of this character.


----------



## boohead (Nov 14, 2014)

Second choice or not, Naruto made the RIGHT choice.

Hinata has bigger tits, is prettier, and has vastly superior genes compared to Suckura. (byuukagan vs. battered whore)


Poor Sasuke.  If he's smart Karin was the baby's mama.


----------



## Muah (Nov 14, 2014)

Naruto chose Hinata over Sakura being cause he isn't a fucking retard. If Sakura was smart she would have picked Lee but she didn't because she was a stupid bitch.  Naruto never said Sakura was his first choice only that she was his first crush.


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 14, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> Only Sakura went with her childhood crush even though there was no connection. The rest of the cast aren't that creepy.



Naruto was Hinata's childhood crush.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hinata was Naruto's First Love, the tagline to _The Last_ was it about being Naruto's first love. Thus, Naruto never loved Sakura in such a way. Heck, Kishimoto even clarified Naruto's feelings for Sakura were just a crush and nothing more, a light one at that.

Sai was never Ino's second choice either. She moved on from her crush on Sasuke (which Kishimoto AGAIN clarified that unlike Sakura, she never loved him and was just crushing on his good looks) and fell in love with Sai. Nothing 'slutty' about it.


----------



## Suit (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay, the Hinata and Sai hatred is reaching far beyond pathetic levels. 

Call them second choices all you want, but look at their alternatives.

Hinata or Sakura: Loving, caring, kind girl that has a perfect demeanor or wannabe alpha bitch?

Sai or Sasuke: Slightly awkward guy working on his social skills so that he can integrate himself into society or guy who is prone to losing his fucking marbles.

Second choices are often made when the first doesn't work. My next girlfriend will certainly be better than my first, after all, because I've learned a thing or two since.


----------



## Millie-chan (Nov 14, 2014)

boohead said:


> Poor Sasuke.  If he's smart Karin was the baby's mama.



Yeah, because a creepy rapist is much better than the childhood teammate who actually cares about him.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 14, 2014)

It's been a week.  Why are people so hung up on this?


Wasn't Naruto more attracted to Haku than Sakura anyway?  Think about that.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 14, 2014)

Obvi they are both second choices.  Its dumb to say otherwise.  Naruto only got with Hinata because Sakura didn't like him. If sakura wanted naruto she would have had naruto. Hinata isn't a second choice because naruto doesn't love her but because he only chose her after mant years of loving Sakura and having his love go unrequited.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 14, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Wasn't Naruto more attracted to Haku than Sakura anyway?  Think about that.



Think about what? It's perfectly natural.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Normality said:


> Obvi they are both second choices.  Its dumb to say otherwise.  Naruto only got with Hinata because Sakura didn't like him. If sakura wanted naruto she would have had naruto. Hinata isn't a second choice because naruto doesn't love her but because he only chose her after mant years of loving Sakura and having his love go unrequited.




Hinata is explicitly said to be Naruto's _first love_. Naruto's feelings for Sakura are laid out as a LIGHT CRUSH and nothing more, something he grew out of. Kishimoto clarified that, and Naruto hadn't pursued ever since her failed confession.

Do you honestly NOT read the fucking manga?


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 14, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hinata is explicitly said to be Naruto's _first love_. Naruto's feelings for Sakura are laid out as a LIGHT CRUSH and nothing more, something he grew out of. Kishimoto clarified that, and Naruto hadn't pursued ever since her failed confession.
> 
> Do you honestly NOT read the fucking manga?


Where did Kishimoto clarify that? 

Are you even aware that Naruto's feelings were not addressed since the Kage Summit arc? The manga ended without any resolution of it.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 14, 2014)

All this talk about crushes, love, and feelings as if Naruto, a shounen manga, is supposed to be a Shoujo manga, is just hilarious to witness.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 14, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Think about what? It's perfectly natural.



I'm shipping NaruHaku


----------



## sumany (Nov 14, 2014)

yes they are but no one cares. naruto and ino are happy.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 14, 2014)

For people who still think Narusaku is a thing, here you go...



AeroNin said:


> So the movie facebook posted this, its an article about the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raniero (Nov 14, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Are you even aware that Naruto's feelings were not addressed since the Kage Summit arc? The manga ended without any resolution of it.


Sakura already knew Naruto had feelings for her, still liked another boy, and Naruto accepted it. There's your resolution.

There would have been no reason to address it any further other than Kishimoto beating a dead horse.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 14, 2014)

Who cares about the valley of the end fight?

Naruto settling for second place and failing to get the girl means Sasuke wins.

Sasuke >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto

Fuck your child of prophecy shit.  2nd place for life


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Where did Kishimoto clarify that?


Recent tweets about the movie. Naruto never loved Sakura, he had a light crush on her. That's it.


> Are you even aware that Naruto's feelings were not addressed since the Kage Summit arc? The manga ended without any resolution of it.


I'm aware that Sai, being new to the whole love thing, misread what Naruto felt about Sakura. 

Sakura was never going to be Naruto's love interest (confirmed by Kishimoto's assistant) and Kishimoto himself said that his feelings for Sakura were a light crush and nothing more.



> So the movie facebook posted this, its an article about the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Nov 14, 2014)

godammit.

naruto didn't have a crush on sakura... he loved her, or at least had some pretty strong romantic feelings for her. he looked crushed seeing sakura all up on sasuke. and then again when he told sai that he couldn't confess to her if he couldn't even fulfill his promise. who the hell takes a simple crush that seriously... 

i can accept that he started liking hinata after... but i can't come to think of naruto's feelings for sakura as a light crush. that's ridiculous to me.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 14, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Recent tweets about the movie. Naruto never loved Sakura, he had a light crush on her. That's it.
> 
> I'm aware that Sai, being new to the whole love thing, misread what Naruto felt about Sakura.
> 
> Sakura was never going to be Naruto's love interest (confirmed by Kishimoto's assistant) and Kishimoto himself said that his feelings for Sakura were a light crush and nothing more.



Interesting, do you have the link to where said assistant states that Sakura was never going to be Naruto's love interest or/and was meant to be Sasuke's?

Looks like the "love for the first time" truly refers to Naruto as Hinata was in love with him for a long time so it would be hardly anything new.


----------



## Tangle (Nov 14, 2014)

lol it's been confirmed that Naruto only ever crushed on Sakura. The movie will show him falling in love for the first time. So Hinata ain't a second choice, she's too good for that. 

Sai is filler trash so idc about him


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> godammit.
> 
> naruto didn't have a crush on sakura... he loved her, or at least had some pretty strong romantic feelings for her. he looked crushed seeing sakura all up on sasuke. and then again when he told sai that he couldn't confess to her if he couldn't even fulfill his promise. who the hell takes a simple crush that seriously...
> 
> i can accept that he started liking hinata after... but i can't come to think of naruto's feelings for sakura as a light crush. that's ridiculous to me.


Word of God says Naruto just had a light crush on Sakura. No where in the manga has him pursuing her romantically. Sorry, Sakura was never his love interest.



Arles Celes said:


> Interesting, do you have the link to where said assistant states that Sakura was never going to be Naruto's love interest or/and was meant to be Sasuke's?


It was posted in the first Pairing thread in the Naruto The Last forum here. Let me dig it out.


> Looks like the "love for the first time" truly refers to Naruto as Hinata was in love with him for a long time so it would be hardly anything new.


No. It was explicitly said that it was about Naruto falling in love with Hinata as his First Love. Several interviews, the tag line, etc. shows that.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 14, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Recent tweets about the movie. Naruto never loved Sakura, he had a light crush on her. That's it.
> 
> I'm aware that Sai, being new to the whole love thing, misread what Naruto felt about Sakura.
> 
> Sakura was never going to be Naruto's love interest (confirmed by Kishimoto's assistant) and Kishimoto himself said that his feelings for Sakura were a light crush and nothing more.





Read that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Manga confirms NaruHina, Naruto doesn't pursue Sakura for over three hundred chapters, Naruto rejects Sakura's confession, Kishimoto himself says Naruto's feelings for Sakura were a light crush...


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Nov 14, 2014)

If Sakura and Sasuke were the first prises I'm glad Naruto and Ino finished in second.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ino's dream in the Infinite Tsukyomi included both Sasuke and Sai and didn't put emphasis on either one. She doesn't care which one, she just likes hot guys and I guess they're both equally hot to her.

Also, you can't say Hinata is his second choice because he never knew about her feeling towards him. Now had he had known about Hinata's feelings, but would rather chase after Sakura until she made it obvious that she doesn't want him, and then he turned to Hinata instead, then that would make her a second choice. But just because Naruto was crushing on Sakura at one point in his life, doesn't make every single other girl he starts to like, a second choice.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 14, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Read that.



Yeah but from what I read in this thread Kishimoto sold out to Naruhina for money, so how much is his word worth?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 14, 2014)

Sora said:


> Naruto made the right choice



This. Everybody should be happy he avoided a train wreck.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 14, 2014)

You know it's possible to fall in love with different people and fall out of love


----------



## Suit (Nov 14, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> This. Everybody should be happy he avoided a train wreck.



"But Naruto deserves to be abused for the rest of his life!"


----------



## N120 (Nov 14, 2014)

Was Naruto ever in love with Sakura? id be more convinced if people said hinata came second to only sasuke.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 14, 2014)

Naruto only had a crush on Sakura that wasn't mention for most part of the manga so nope I don't see Hinata as a second choice.


----------



## N120 (Nov 14, 2014)

Sasuke didn't like Sakura either for most of part 1 and all of part 2. Both sasuke and Naruto settled down after the war.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 14, 2014)

Actually I think he likes her since part 1.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 14, 2014)

Naruto had a crush on Sakura, that's it.

It's very differently having a crush in someone and actually loving another person. You can't compare both.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 14, 2014)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> godammit.
> 
> *naruto didn't have a crush on sakura... he loved her*, or at least had some pretty strong romantic feelings for her. he looked crushed seeing sakura all up on sasuke. and then again when he told sai that he couldn't confess to her if he couldn't even fulfill his promise. who the hell takes a simple crush that seriously...
> 
> i can accept that he started liking hinata after... but i can't come to think of naruto's feelings for sakura as a light crush. that's ridiculous to me.



Show me the panel where he says he is in love with her.

Go on, I'll wait.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 14, 2014)

Does it really matter? Kishi made his pairings choices canon and they all seem happy. Unless there's a followup story 20-30 years after chapter 700 that shows what their lives are like, we'll never know if or who stayed together and/or if they are still happy.

I expected one canon pairing, Shika and Temari, but not the majority of the Konoha 11 getting hooked up. Shounen manga usually likes to dance around canon pairings and focuses on the main story/plot to its  conclusion. The rest is left to fans to argue about and write their fanfictions.

The only character that got shafted was Tenten. Kishi took her childhood dream away (wanted to be as strong as Tsunade) and gave it to Sakura. That was Kishi's creative decision but in Shounen, one's aspirations are never given up and pursued throughout the life of the manga, and usually obtained by the last chapter. If anything, Kishi owes Tenten big time and maybe make her the 8th Hokage. She is about the only one that knows how to use those legendary ninja tools.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 14, 2014)

Naruto was in love with Sakura, this was indirectly stated in Sai's flashback given the context of the conversation was Sai asking Naruto why he hasn't confessed to Sakura and Naruto saying how could he if he couldn't keep his promises. A confession in that context and within this manga can only mean a confession of love, unless you believe he would confess to her and just say that he like-likes her.

Kishi and/or Studio Pierrot can try and retcon things to play up Hinata as Naruto's first actual love, it certainly helps them market/pander to the NH fans that will be the main ones going to see the movie. It doesn't change what was actually shown in the manga. I do find it funny that NH has always tried so desperately to deny that Naruto ever loved Sakura to make their pairing look better and make most of them not hypocrites. Someones first love isn't always the one they end up with and there isn't anything wrong with being the second person someone loved.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Naruto was in love with Sakura, this was indirectly stated in Sai's flashback given the context of the conversation was Sai asking Naruto why he hasn't confessed to Sakura and Naruto saying how could he if he couldn't keep his promises. A confession in that context and within this manga can only mean a confession of love, unless you believe he would confess to her and just say that he like-likes her.
> 
> Kishi and/or Studio Pierrot can try and retcon things to play up Hinata as Naruto's first actual love, it certainly helps them market/pander to the NH fans that will be the main ones going to see the movie. It doesn't change what was actually shown in the manga. I do find it funny that NH has always tried so desperately to deny that Naruto ever loved Sakura to make their pairing look better and make most of them not hypocrites. Someones first love isn't always the one they end up with and there isn't anything wrong with being the second person someone loved.



I hope you're this staunch about other retcons, like Sandaime Hokage being the strongest Hokage, Raikiri/chidori not being a raiton, Gaara not being an Akatsuki target or Sasuke and Sakura as characters.


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Naruto was in love with Sakura, this was indirectly stated in Sai's flashback given the context of the conversation was Sai asking Naruto why he hasn't confessed to Sakura and Naruto saying how could he if he couldn't keep his promises. A confession in that context and within this manga can only mean a confession of love, unless you believe he would confess to her and just say that he like-likes her.
> 
> Kishi and/or Studio Pierrot can try and retcon things to play up Hinata as Naruto's first actual love, it certainly helps them market/pander to the NH fans that will be the main ones going to see the movie. It doesn't change what was actually shown in the manga. I do find it funny that NH has always tried so desperately to deny that Naruto ever loved Sakura to make their pairing look better and make most of them not hypocrites. Someones first love isn't always the one they end up with and there isn't anything wrong with being the second person someone loved.



I'm not entirely sure whether or not Naruto "loved" Sakura in the first place, but like you said, it shouldn't matter. All that matters is that Naruto came to his senses.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 15, 2014)

Also, if you want me to be stingy and technical about it since you're asking for it, this movie wouldn't qualify as a retcon.  

It's similar to this:


being revealed 


With the excuse being a character's memory lapse.  It's not great writing but it's not a retcon because that involves actually changing things that are already established.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow...

The delusion runs deep with some of these people...

Also, anyone else notices how we keep going in circles? No matter how many times we argue, discuss, or even shows evidence that Naruto never shows any indication he was 'in love' with Sakura, when somebody says he was we keep going back to square one. 

Seriously, guys. I am *amazed* at how you're not getting tired of this.


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2014)

And we still have people crying over their sunk ship calling canon pairing retcon.
Can we stop this now ?
Naruto is probably banging Hinata for third child and here people are still discussing his love life when he was 12.


----------



## Deana (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Naruto was in love with Sakura, this was indirectly stated in Sai's flashback given the context of the conversation was Sai asking Naruto why he hasn't confessed to Sakura and Naruto saying how could he if he couldn't keep his promises. A confession in that context and within this manga can only mean a confession of love, unless you believe he would confess to her and just say that he like-likes her.
> 
> Kishi and/or Studio Pierrot can try and retcon things to play up Hinata as Naruto's first actual love, it certainly helps them market/pander to the NH fans that will be the main ones going to see the movie. It doesn't change what was actually shown in the manga. I do find it funny that NH has always tried so desperately to deny that Naruto ever loved Sakura to make their pairing look better and make most of them not hypocrites. Someones first love isn't always the one they end up with and there isn't anything wrong with being the second person someone loved.


Correction, NH fans have been saying exactly what Kishi and/or whoever just confirmed in that interview for years. 

*It was a crush* that some fans and Studio Pierrot tried to put on the same level as Sakura's feelings for Sasuke and Hinata's feelings for Naruto . . . but Kishi and his manga was like NOPE.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I hope you're this staunch about other retcons, like Sandaime Hokage being the strongest Hokage, Raikiri/chidori not being a raiton, Gaara not being an Akatsuki target or Sasuke and Sakura as characters.


Why wouldn't I be? Do you have some vision of me as someone who posts on this board mainly for pairings and has double standards in regards to other aspects of the manga?




Amol said:


> And we still have people crying over their sunk ship calling canon pairing retcon.
> Can we stop this now ?
> Naruto is probably banging Hinata for third child and here people are still discussing his love life when he was 12.


Its more that I find it silly to need to deny Naruto's feelings for Sakura. His feelings for Sakura don't need to be denied for him to believably fall in love with Hinata. It doesn't make them any more special. If anything, Hinata being able to get him to fall in love with her after he had been in love with Sakura would make it more impressive, more meaningful. Especially if we're really holding to this only one love throughout your lifetime idea that some people try to push.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

Can't we all just agree to disagree? All this arguments have been so overdone it's like a fine mush on the ground now. If all the previous pages are any indication, it's so obvious we're not going to concede the other's points anyway. 

It's like talking to a stone wall...


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Why wouldn't I be? Do you have some vision of me as someone who posts on this board mainly for pairings and has double standards in regards to other aspects of the manga?
> 
> 
> 
> Its more that I find it silly to need to deny Naruto's feelings for Sakura. His feelings for Sakura don't need to be denied for him to believably fall in love with Hinata. It doesn't make them any more special. If anything, Hinata being able to get him to fall in love with her after he had been in love with Sakura would make it more impressive, more meaningful. Especially if we're really holding to this only one love throughout your lifetime idea that some people try to push.



Love is too strong word .
I don't use it while discussing 12 year old kids especially 12 year old Naruto who is well known for his clueness.
Letting go your crush is very easy but letting go your first love is damn hard .
I have seen people being devastated by loosing their * first love  *.
Naruto had not shown any emotion of that kind ever.
So I find it very hard to believe Naruto had true love for Sakura instead of crush which boys of his age usually has.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2014)

Amol said:


> Love is too strong word .
> I don't use it while discussing 12 year old kids especially 12 year old Naruto who is well known for his clueness.
> Letting go your crush is very easy but letting go your first love is damn hard .
> I have seen people being devastated by loosing their * first love  *.
> ...


You will find no disagreement from me here, on both Naruto's feelings at the start of part 1 and about tweens/teens being in love(in the majority of cases at least, an exception being Lyra/Will in His Dark Materials). By the end of part 1 he had been growing to love Sakura and he has some very clear pained expressions when Sakura hugs Sasuke in the hospital and he has to force himself to smile during the Promise of a Lifetime. He was never in an actual relationship with her for it to deepen to the higher levels of romantic love though.


----------



## Raniero (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> -snip-


How about a scan of Naruto declaring (or at least _thinking_) his love for Sakura? 

Because all you seem to be going by is the emotionally stunted Sai's interpretation of Naruto's feelings.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 15, 2014)

I prefer to think of them as choices 2.0

Yeah, sure Ino was obsessed with Sasuke... when she was 12.  Even in Shippuden, she'd clearly gotten over Sasuke.  Sakura was the one still stuck on him, Ino'd long moved on toward much better candidates (though it says something that the emotionless socially inept black ops killer Sai was a better choice)

Likewise Naruto was obsessed with Sakura when he was 12, and carried that flame for a good while longer, but eventually realized that hey, maybe after the girl says "no" twenty times over, she actually means no.  (Also perhaps that hanging around with a girl who's always punching him may not be a healthy relationship).

As was said by WolfPrinceKiba, your first love isn't your best, final, or "true" love.  Most times it takes a while to figure it out.  You know the only person in this manga who stuck with her first love?  Sakura. And that decision is considered highly dubious.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2014)

Raniero said:


> How about a scan of Naruto declaring (or at least _thinking_) his love for Sakura?
> 
> Because all you seem to be going by is the emotionally stunted Sai's interpretation of Naruto's feelings.


I'm going by his flashback, not his interpretation of his flashback, unless you think his memory is off so that his dialogue as well as Naruto's is incorrect. There is a very concrete indirect confirmation that he loves Sakura, based on the actual dialogue and not Sai's interpretation of it. Prior to either of Hinata or Sakura's confessions, I'm rather sure they had never declared or had thoughts saying that they loved Naruto and Sasuke respectively, thats just how Kishi rolls it seems. What we get from Sai's flashback, along with Naruto's anguish during the hospital scene and PoaL, is as good as you're going to get for a confirmation of love in this manga without being given a love confession.


----------



## N120 (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm going by his flashback, not his interpretation of his flashback, unless you think his memory is off so that his dialogue as well as Naruto's is incorrect. There is a *very concrete indirect confirmation* that he loves Sakura, based on the actual dialogue and not Sai's interpretation of it. Prior to either of Hinata or Sakura's confessions, I'm rather sure they had never declared or had thoughts saying that they loved Naruto and Sasuke respectively, thats just how Kishi rolls it seems. What we get from Sai's flashback, along with Naruto's anguish during the hospital scene and PoaL, is as good as you're going to get for a confirmation of love in this manga without being given a love confession.



dat concrete, indirect, confirmation. surprised more people didnt pick up on it


----------



## Raniero (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> -snip-


So no scan or anything factual? Just personal insight? 

Well you could have just said that from the start


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 15, 2014)

It's on par with inferring that Sasuke tried to kill Sakura so many times because of strong romantic feelings.


----------



## N120 (Nov 15, 2014)

^

That actually is a common SS argument. I see those 'thank you' panels from part 1 all over place advertised as an SS moment. They conveniantly don't show the rest 

But then again, kishi did introduce salad.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 15, 2014)

Ugh... Can't believe this shit is still going on. Face it: NS has been death for a long time. There hasn't been a Sakura>Naruto moment in forever, except for those deluding themselves that CPR was romance. And Naruto>Sakura.. its been comic relief. Just jokes. All the theories that he was actually serious were proven wrong with 700. Perhaps he did have a crush on her early in the series, but imho its been pretty clear how Kishi gradually dismantled that crush throughout part 1. And part 2 never did much favourable for NarSak. If at all.

That said, SasuSaku's ending was utter crap too. Sakura acting like an idiot by forgiving Sasuke like that (please, people bashed Karin into the ground for what she said, but even Karin wasn't as pathetic as Sakura). Meanwhile, Sasuke only answered with a poke. Well, greatest achievement for SasuSaku would be that this poke was not accompanied by a chidori, like the last time. And then: bam. Sakura with Salad. 
Talk about a lack of development. Even though we knew it was a pathetic pairing anyway, between a non-developing fangirl and a homicidal Uchiha, with even at the very end just Kishi asspulling his way out of the shit he wrote himself it by saying 'sakura doesn't need a reason'. Seriously, I could have shipped SS if only there _was _a reason. Instead I just see a pairing with no reason, a major lack of development, and even an ending that shows the two far apart. Was the poke the only damn thing that SS deserved to get? Really Kishi?? Was it too much to ask for a redeemed Sasuke, rather than a total OOC Sasuke? Or a Sakura who could've been taken seriously as a kunoichi, rather than a regular housewife? Why Kishi? Why?

At least, from the three, NaruHina had some hints and interactions throughout part 2 that made its ending seem a little believable. Even though it was utterly disappointing that there wasn't even a single word of conversation between the two in 699/700. But at least they were shown close together at Neji's funeral. It isn't much, but at least it was more than nothing. But even as a NH shipper, the ending left me completely unsatisfied. 

In general, we can just say that Kishimoto abused the romantic subplot to lure in readers. And only showed the definitive pairings at the last chapter because he knew he'd lose readers if he had shown a NH pairing earlier. And the entire end, without conversations, without further development, but just showing them with some kids, is just a very very cheap way to end this manga. And the blatantly obvious tricks to lure people to the cinema's to watch 'The Last'.. 

Kishi is a greedy bastard abusing the romantic subplots to milk more money from his franchise.

So why don't we just stop this pointless discussion? NH happened. SS happened. And the ending was crap. Live with it. It's our 'reward' for following Naruto all those years.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Ugh... Can't believe this shit is still going on. Face it: NS has been death for a long time. There hasn't been a Sakura>Naruto moment in forever, except for those deluding themselves that CPR was romance. And Naruto>Sakura.. its been comic relief. Just jokes. All the theories that he was actually serious were proven wrong with 700. Perhaps he did have a crush on her early in the series, but imho its been pretty clear how Kishi gradually dismantled that crush throughout part 1. And part 2 never did much favourable for NarSak. If at all.
> 
> That said, SasuSaku's ending was utter crap too. Sakura acting like an idiot by forgiving Sasuke like that (please, people bashed Karin into the ground for what she said, but even Karin wasn't as pathetic as Sakura).



  Of course not, Le?es!

 [/QUOTE]


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Zeky (Nov 15, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Ugh... Can't believe this shit is still going on. Face it: NS has been death for a long time. There hasn't been a Sakura>Naruto moment in forever, except for those deluding themselves that CPR was romance. And Naruto>Sakura.. its been comic relief. Just jokes. All the theories that he was actually serious were proven wrong with 700. Perhaps he did have a crush on her early in the series, but imho its been pretty clear how Kishi gradually dismantled that crush throughout part 1. And part 2 never did much favourable for NarSak. If at all.



Agreed. I'll admit I was a NS shipper when I started the series but that was because i started them at shippuden 

After going through part 1 I knew that NS had no chance as long as Sasuke lived (and it also made no sense to me).

All NS moments from part 2 were confirmed to be just teases to keep the shippers going.



> That said, SasuSaku's ending was utter crap too. Sakura acting like an idiot by forgiving Sasuke like that (please, people bashed Karin into the ground for what she said, but even Karin wasn't as pathetic as Sakura). Meanwhile, Sasuke only answered with a poke. Well, greatest achievement for SasuSaku would be that this poke was not accompanied by a chidori, like the last time. And then: bam. Sakura with Salad.



All romances were horribly handled ofc. That's because Kishi never showed any interaction whatsoever between them in the final chapters (or even in previous chapters).

Sakura forgiving Sasuke makes sense in this manga... Pein who destroyed Konoha and Obito the one responsible for killing thousands alongside Madara was also forgiven so why not forgive Sasuke? This is proof that Sakura really loved him blindly throughout part 2 despite his efforts to push her away in order to get to his objectives. 



> Talk about a lack of development. Even though we knew it was a pathetic pairing anyway, between a non-developing fangirl and a homicidal Uchiha, with even at the very end just Kishi asspulling his way out of the shit he wrote himself it by saying 'sakura doesn't need a reason'. Seriously, I could have shipped SS if only there _was _a reason. Instead I just see a pairing with no reason, a major lack of development, and even an ending that shows the two far apart. Was the poke the only damn thing that SS deserved to get? Really Kishi?? Was it too much to ask for a redeemed Sasuke, rather than a total OOC Sasuke? Or a Sakura who could've been taken seriously as a kunoichi, rather than a regular housewife? Why Kishi? Why?



That was really lame... no disagree here 



> At least, from the three, NaruHina had some hints and interactions throughout part 2 that made its ending seem a little believable. Even though it was utterly disappointing that there wasn't even a single word of conversation between the two in 699/700. But at least they were shown close together at Neji's funeral. It isn't much, but at least it was more than nothing. But even as a NH shipper, the ending left me completely unsatisfied.



The interactions between Naruto and Hinata during the war were the ones that (imo) confirmed the pairing... nevertheless there are a lot of questions yet to be answered and thats what makes the ending to me a little bit unsatisfying. I guess that we (NH shippers) are going to see the movie to see what we need/deserve. I'm pretty sure The Last will cover a lot of the holes the manga created..



> In general, we can just say that Kishimoto abused the romantic subplot to lure in readers. And only showed the definitive pairings at the last chapter because he knew he'd lose readers if he had shown a NH pairing earlier. And the entire end, without conversations, without further development, but just showing them with some kids, is just a very very cheap way to end this manga. And the blatantly obvious tricks to lure people to the cinema's to watch 'The Last'..



That's a fact . It's easy to tease and then say that readers misunderstood the situation.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> (please, people bashed Karin into the ground for what she said, but even Karin wasn't as pathetic as Sakura)



Wasn't as pathetic? This is the girl who *actually* got stabbed, *actually* griping on and on about how she wasn't going to forgive Sasuke, then *actually* forgave him after he said "Sorry, Karin."? And you said she wasn't as pathetic?

Dude, that girl's wackiness is authentic!


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Naruto was in love with Sakura, this was indirectly stated in Sai's flashback given the context of the conversation was Sai asking Naruto why he hasn't confessed to Sakura and Naruto saying how could he if he couldn't keep his promises. A confession in that context and within this manga can only mean a confession of love, unless you believe he would confess to her and just say that he like-likes her.
> 
> Kishi and/or Studio Pierrot can try and retcon things to play up Hinata as Naruto's first actual love, it certainly helps them market/pander to the NH fans that will be the main ones going to see the movie. It doesn't change what was actually shown in the manga. I do find it funny that NH has always tried so desperately to deny that Naruto ever loved Sakura to make their pairing look better and make most of them not hypocrites. Someones first love isn't always the one they end up with and there isn't anything wrong with being the second person someone loved.



Ah, yes, Sai, the dude that got his ideas of love from a book. The guy who also thought Naruto was a love martyr and it was Sakura's fault that he was after Sasuke's dick for over 400 chapters.

Still waiting for the panel where _Naruto_ himself states he's in love with her. 

I always find it funny that NS took Naruto's crush on Sakura more seriously than he ever did.


----------



## Kurama (Nov 15, 2014)

What i don't get is how people are trying to use sad expressions as proof of love like people with crushes don't get their hearts broken when their crush gets serious with another person.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Besides NaruSaku fans forget Sai later admitted to fucking up.

Epitome of selective reading. 

Had Naruto EVER gotten a moment like Hinata or Sakura, especially in part 2? I'm waiting.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2014)

So what I take it from this is that the official NH/SS stance is that Sai has the only flashback in the series not warped by trauma to have people saying/doing things they didn't actually say.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So what I take it from this is that the official NH/SS stance is that Sai has the only flashback in the series not warped by trauma to have people saying/doing things they didn't actually say.



And still no panel of Naruto saying he's in love with Sakura.

On the other hand we have Sakura and Hinata confessing their love (twice in Sakura's case).

It's like Naruto's crush was never that serious in the first place or something.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

....or Sai interpreting it wrong. Just like he admitted to in 474.

He had a crush on her of course and it stings your heterosexual male ego to see the girl prefers someone else. Doesn't make it more "deep".



> Had Naruto EVER gotten a moment like Hinata or Sakura, especially in part 2? I'm waiting.



still waiting.


----------



## NoAvail2010! (Nov 15, 2014)

> So Hinata and Sai are second choices?
> 
> Ino went with Sai but she wanted Sasuke, Naruto wanted Sakura but ended with Hinata..


Yup


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

Daily reminder that users calling Sai and Hinata "second choices" are just trying to imply that they are somehow inferior to the less mentally stable first choices. And the reminder that 

Hinata > Sakura 

Sai > Sasuke 

when you're looking for a better relationship.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Sai is definitely a second choice though. It's been given like that in the manga itself. Ino considering flirting with him because he looked like Sasuke.

Hinata on the other hand...it's so different, so so so different. If Naruto didn't actually fell in love with her, he'd have rather stayed single. People with thick skulls can't get that.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 15, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Ah, yes, Sai, the dude that got his ideas of love from a book. The guy who also thought Naruto was a love martyr and it was Sakura's fault that he was after Sasuke's dick for over 400 chapters.
> 
> Still waiting for the panel where _Naruto_ himself states he's in love with her.
> 
> I always find it funny that NS took Naruto's crush on Sakura more seriously than he ever did.


In Sai's flashback Naruto expressed the desire to confess to Sakura but never did. That's the best expression of his romantic feelings for Sakura that one can find in Part 2. It's the only reason why the tongue tied love martyr thing made any sense. He would eventually fulfill his promise... and then confess to her. Wouldn't one think that his selfless promise when tied to his feelings of unworthiness would equate to a genuine romantic love?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> In Sai's flashback Naruto expressed the desire to confess to Sakura but never did. That's the best expression of his romantic feelings for Sakura that one can find in Part 2. It's the only reason why the tongue tied love martyr thing made any sense. He would eventually fulfill his promise... and then confess to her. Wouldn't one think that his selfless promise when tied to his feelings of unworthiness would equate to a genuine romantic love?



1. You are putting too much weight on it. If it was that important, NS would have gotten a resolution. Naruto didn't bring up it= his feelings were changed by then.

2. Hooonestly, I don't think he felt strongly about her after some time that convo. Hinata's confession surely changed things as well. He started to question his feelings, failfession helped a lot in this. By the time of war, he stopped seeing Sakura as a romantic option but he wasn't sure about his feelings for Hinata either. (hence again, his speech to Minato)

3. She was just not that into him. He could see that, he's better than being a pity love.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2014)

Ino already showed interest Sai and Naruto has clearly felt differently about Sakura for a long time now.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 15, 2014)

The way the author treated Naruto's feelings was just weird... much of it is a mystery. 

Like you can assume that he was slowly growing fond of Hinata and letting go of Sakura, but the way it was handled was awful. There was absolutely no introspection on his part. Also, Naruto actually falls in love with Hinata two years after the war arc, judging from the movie spoilers. He spent two years questioning his feelings?? 

This is the type of thing that should be settled by Word of God.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> In Sai's flashback Naruto expressed the desire to confess to Sakura but never did. That's the best expression of his romantic feelings for Sakura that one can find in Part 2. It's the only reason why the tongue tied love martyr thing made any sense. He would eventually fulfill his promise... and then confess to her. Wouldn't one think that his selfless promise when tied to his feelings of unworthiness would equate to a genuine romantic love?



Sai asked him if he liked her and if he was going to tell her how he feels. Naruto implied he couldn't tell her when he couldn't keep a promise. So all you have is a pre Pain invasion flashback by somebody who is emotionally constipated.

You can't provide an actual panel of Naruto _himself_ saying he's in love with her. 

Yeah, that's so romantic "Hey Sakura I finally brought back the man you are in love with, as you just said a couple of hours ago. I think this is also the perfect time to confess my neverending love for you even if I gave less of a fuck when you said you love Sasuke in front of me"


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Naruto was never in love with Sakura. He had a crush. If you're in middle school, and the the girl you've been crushing on and trying to impress shows that she likes some other guy, especially when you have some rivalry with that guy, would you not be a bit sad? I think it's ridiculous to try to turn that into him being in love with her. Also, the only reason Sakura says that Naruto is in love with her is because Sai said that the reason Naruto wanted to bring Sasuke back, was because of her. Naturally she would think he must be in love with her. She didn't think he loved her before. Sai then even later apologized stating that he may be the reason she's acting like that. However, Naruto shot that idea down saying that him trying to bring Sasuke back doesn't have shit to do with her, so she should go back to original thought which is that Naruto isn't in love with her. If you need more confirmation, in the canon movie "The Last", Hinata is called his first love.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 15, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Sai asked him if he liked her and if he was going to tell her how he feels. Naruto implied he couldn't tell her when he couldn't keep a promise. So all you have is a pre Pain invasion flashback by somebody who is emotionally constipated.
> 
> You can't provide an actual panel of Naruto _himself_ saying he's in love with her.
> 
> Yeah, that's so romantic "Hey Sakura I finally brought back the man you are in love with, as you just said a couple of hours ago. I think this is also the perfect time to confess my neverending love for you even if I gave less of a fuck when you said you love Sasuke in front of me"


Why should the date really matter? Unless you're trying to say that he was instantly growing fond of Hinata upon her confession, his feelings would be there. That wouldn't even make sense if he was still questioning his feelings for Hinata two years after the war arc. 

Go find a RAW of chapter 3 and ask someone to translate it. That's the best introspection of his feelings would can find in this series. 

And that's probably the reason why he didn't confess, because it was pointless as hell.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> The way the author treated Naruto's feelings was just weird... much of it is a mystery.



It was red herring to keep suspense.



> Like you can assume that he was slowly growing fond of Hinata and letting go of Sakura, but the way it was handled was awful.


This manga is trash anyway.



> There was absolutely no introspection on his part.


Dude no. "It's all in your eyes", recalling Pein, holding her hand (that shit was romantic, pls) etc. etc. 



> Also, Naruto actually falls in love with Hinata two years after the war arc, judging from the movie spoilers. He spent two years questioning his feelings??



I'm not going to trust blindly to those spoilers yet. But it might as well be him overcoming his fears of love and Peter Parker syndrome due to losing Neji_. He has no idea about how romantic love works._ The movie will give us the moment he decides Hinata is the woman of his life in the end.




> This is the type of thing that should be settled by Word of God.



Which will be, if you wait for The Last.



gabzilla said:


> Sai asked him if he liked her and if he was going to tell her how he feels. Naruto implied he couldn't tell her when he couldn't keep a promise. So all you have is a pre Pain invasion flashback by somebody who is emotionally constipated.
> 
> You can't provide an actual panel of Naruto _himself_ saying he's in love with her.
> 
> Yeah, that's so romantic "Hey Sakura I finally brought back the man you are in love with, as you just said a couple of hours ago. I think this is also the perfect time to confess my neverending love for you even if I gave less of a fuck when you said you love Sasuke in front of me"



Pretty much.  Hinata's confession changed the way he saw things. I guess he started to question how serious love can be, going as far as asking his mom about the love story of Minato and her.

Everything starts to make sense here. Now we wait for Last to wrap it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Why should the date really matter?


Because life goes on and your feelings fade?



> Unless you're trying to say that he was instantly growing fond of Hinata upon her confession, his feelings would be there.


He started to see her as romantic option after Pein. Maybe that was why he was stuck with Sakura, he never thought someone else would give love to him. The idea of being loved (romance) was alien.



> That wouldn't even make sense if he was still questioning his feelings for Hinata two years after the war arc.


I answered this above.



> Go find a RAW of chapter 3 and ask someone to translate it. That's the best introspection of his feelings would can find in this series.



"A cute girl I kinda like"

uh-uh. Now I'm waiting for Part 2. 



> And that's probably the reason why he didn't confess, because it was pointless as hell.


???


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Why should the date really matter? Unless you're trying to say that he was instantly growing fond of Hinata upon her confession, his feelings would be there. That wouldn't even make sense if he was still questioning his feelings for Hinata two years after the war arc.



It matters because Naruto got a real confession during the Pain arc, which could have made him reconsider his feelings.

He was already _fond_ of Hinata even before the confession, there was no "instantly".  Doesn't mean he was in love with her.

Yet 



Elicit94 said:


> *Go find a RAW of chapter 3 and ask someone to translate it. That's the best introspection of his feelings would can find in this series. *



Ah yes, that chapter when he almost tricked her into kissing him by using Sasuke's face. Very romantic. Though now that you mention raws:



He says suki. 



Elicit94 said:


> And that's probably the reason why he didn't confess, because it was pointless as hell.



Or he moved on. Shocking, I know.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 15, 2014)

The most depth given to Naruto feelings for Sakura is in chapter 3?  I thought they had the most in depth, developed relationship in the entire series

We're tying together something from the 3rd chapter, out of 700 to a flashback in the Gokage summit arc.  That's NH status


----------



## Sora (Nov 15, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> The most depth given to Naruto feelings for Sakura is in chapter 3?  *I thought they had the most in depth, developed relationship in the entire series*



no. the relationship with the most depth and development is between naruto and sasuke in fact the whole manga is based on their relationship


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2014)

Hinata, Hinata Hinata! It's always about fucking Hinata these days!
Gosh seriously! Are you people that selfish?

What about Ino?! She doesnt matter because she is not Hinata isnt it? Who cares about her as long as Hinata got what she wanted.

*BULL SHIT!*

What happened to Ino was shenanigans of the most quite kind!
She lost to sakura, didnt fulfill the promise that she made to her sensei in his death bed. 
Earning a carton copy of the man she liked because of his looks. This one guy she got is emotionless, has a bizarre and dull sense of humor and is not even attracted to her. Plus he is boring as fuck "He honestly thought she was ugly"

Ino always struck me as soneone that needed someone happy and passionate just as her that could compliment her on her looks and be interested in her. Instead, we got this wanabe sasuke who's only role was to fill sasuke's shoes.

From all the Team, she is the only one that didnt go with the diplomacy theme. She should had gotten someone from the mist or the rock, HECK! even Suigetsu would had done the job. And no, it's not because I like Suigetsu, but they would have kind of matched, sort of.
And why the fuck not? Kiba ended with the Cat girl from the shop FFS.

I am just saying that kishi really didnt even bothered on putting some tought on this. But it doesnt matter because Hinata this and Hinata that. It's always about Hinata with you.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> *BULL SHIT!*
> 
> What happened to Ino was shenanigans of the most quite kind!
> She lost to sakura, didnt fulfill the promise that she made to her sensei in his death bed.
> ...



Are fucking kidding me, kiddo? 

Ino got just what she deserves 
Why would she go for someone that was interested in her?

Ino is just like Sakura, they were after similar things, let along Sasuke being the glue to their own twisted, bitchy rivalry.
Ino had to settle for Sai, he was apart of "replacement Team 7" and he was someone close to Sakura and Naruto :ho

Ino got her just desserts.
Kishimoto is truly a genius. 

You could say that Ino really choose Sai because of his "looks"
Those belly exposing shirts 
Ino likes her boys like that


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Because life goes on and your feelings fade?


Still doesn't make sense if the ramen feeding scene was between the time of Sai's flashback and the Kage Summit arc. You're advocating a really poor treatment of established feelings. 



> He started to see her as romantic option after Pein. Maybe that was why he was stuck with Sakura, he never thought someone else would give love to him. The idea of being loved (romance) was alien.


Yet there wasn't any introspection on this at the time, and falls in love with Hinata two years after the war arc. Where do you think that would place his feelings for Sakura during the Kage Summit arc?



gabzilla said:


> It matters because Naruto got a real confession during the Pain arc, which could have made him reconsider his feelings.
> 
> He was already _fond_ of Hinata even before the confession, there was no "instantly".  Doesn't mean he was in love with her.
> 
> Yet


The only sense of fondness you get from Naruto towards Hinata before the confession was during the proud failure speech. He must be as fickle as autumn skies. 



> Or he moved on. Shocking, I know.


Not in anyway that should make sense to the average reader.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Hinata, Hinata Hinata! It's always about fucking Hinata these days!
> Gosh seriously! Are you people that selfish?



Live with it.   This manga was retconned for a reason.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> The only sense of fondness you get from Naruto towards Hinata before the confession was during the proud failure speech.



So you are telling me Naruto wasn't fond of Hinata?



Elicit94 said:


> He must be as fickle as autumn skies.



I don't think you understand what fickle means. Naruto has been fond of her since the chuunin exams. Unless you think friendship and being fond of somebody means they want to fuck them (hence why you misinterpret most Naruto and Sakura interactions). Naruto was fond of her. Doesn't mean he was _in love_ with her, but he still considered her one of his precious people. The idea that Naruto didn't care about Hinata is only in your head.



Elicit94 said:


> Not in anyway that should make sense to the average reader.



If by average reader you mean person that won't give up no matter how not interested a girl is, then sure.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Live with it.   This manga was retconned for a reason.



Ofcourse, now everyone get their alarm hinata clocks ready for  the movie premiere Of Hinata the Movie!

From what I have gathered in this thread.

People only give a shit about Hinata, they dont give a damn about Ino nor what she needs.

If it wasnt plainly written and stated then no, it's impossiburu! Nardo never loved sakura - just a crush which is not the same - even after this or that shit happened. Because promises of a life time are just simple crushes and are nothing serious.

But sellout is not an obvious answer right?

And who cares about Ino, Sai it's fine but we dont give a damn of who else could had worked well.  slefish bastards.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Still doesn't make sense if the ramen feeding scene was between the time of Sai's flashback and the Kage Summit arc. You're advocating a really poor treatment of established feelings.



Are you telling me that scene was romantic?  

AGAIN *sigh* how many times I have to repeat myself, this happened during the period where Hinata wasn't an option to him yet. He's a male, he has ego over this.

Ramen feeding happened prior to Pain battle.



> Yet there wasn't any introspection on this at the time, and falls in love with Hinata two years after the war arc. Where do you think that would place his feelings for Sakura during the Kage Summit arc?


He was over her by Summit, I think I'm starting to repeat myself. 




> The only sense of fondness you get from Naruto towards Hinata before the confession was during the proud failure speech. He must be as fickle as autumn skies.



Are you telling me that he wasn't fond of her?  Congrats, you read the manga wrong *clap clap*



> Not in anyway that should make sense to the average reader.



Pretty sure anyone with a proper IQ could get it was leading to there after 615. NH wasn't shocking at all.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Ofcourse, now everyone get their alarm hinata clocks ready for  the movie premiere Of Hinata the Movie!
> 
> From what I have gathered in this thread.
> 
> ...



Hinata is the second lead love interest, you can't compare her to Ino. 

What the fuck do you mean by sell out??? He wrote what he wanted to, deal with it. NS was the one pushed by Jump and Pierrot because you know, main guy x main girl cliches. Bombed to their faces. NS is a marketing fail. Look at RtN.

Promise of a lifetime can happen between friends. It was the marking the end of Naruto actively chasing after Sakura and starting to understand her feelings. (a development that's very rare in male dominant media of today  )


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Ofcourse, now everyone get their alarm hinata clocks ready for  the movie premiere Of Hinata the Movie!
> 
> From what I have gathered in this thread.
> 
> People only give a shit about Hinata, they dont give a damn about Ino nor what she needs.



Huh  Sai was in Ino's fantasies alongside Sasuke, so she had a thing for him too. Besides that, her situation had even less attention than Hinata's, so of course there's less to talk about.


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

If you think Ino "lost to Sakura in love" then you're clearly a female that seeks abusive relationships, and your argument is so invalid that Forest Gump could rebut it.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Promise of a lifetime can happen between friends. It was the marking the end of Naruto actively chasing after Sakura and starting to understand her feelings. (a development that's very rare in male dominant media of today  )



Male dominant media?

You mean emasculated Male dominant media.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Are you telling me that scene was romantic?
> 
> AGAIN *sigh* how many times I have to repeat myself, this happened during the period where Hinata wasn't an option to him yet. He's a male, he has ego over this.



Why did he told his dad that Sakura was his GF then? why did kishi brought that shit then ehh? Pure cruelty?



> Ramen feeding happened prior to Pain battle.


Hinata let him eat ramen, that bastard didnt give a shit about what Nardo's mom said. Nardo, the son of the year... 


> Are you telling me that he wasn't fond of her?  Congrats, you read the manga wrong *clap clap*


But that's why there is going to be a movie no? I mean sure he liked her as a friend because she looked up to him. But he didnt saw her with the same eyes that he looked at sakura. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The movie is supposed to tell when and how Naruto finally fell in love with Hinata because Sakura was just a mere crush... 




If you guys gonna deny that shit "because it's convenient for your ship" instead of anyalyzing how the story and characters grew and progressed then you live convinced with something and no matter what the fuck I tell you, even if I revealed the secrets of the universe to you, you would still stick with the shit that you like and that you want to believe. Because that's how girls are. 




> *Pretty sure anyone with a proper IQ could get it was leading* to there after 615. NH wasn't shocking at all.


Hey! cool your jet's kubric. Please keep it nice. 
I am serious.

I am just going to say one thing and I want you to answer me honestly.

Who was the female... no the person in the entire manga that Nardo developed the strongest bond with?
And dont tell me it was fucking saskay... 
Dont lie to me, dont bring your pairing into this shit, just answer me truthfully from a story critique point of view.


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Who was the female... no the person in the entire manga that Nardo developed the strongest bond with?
> And dont tell me it was fucking saskay...
> Dont lie to me, dont bring your pairing into this shit, just answer me truthfully from a story critique point of view.



Holy shit.

In manga? Sakura.

Off-panel including the ending? Hinata.

I have stronger bonds with females that I'm friends with than I do with the female that I'll marry someday (beats the hell out of me _why_ this is true, but it might have something to do with not knowing who she is yet). But I guess that's pretty fucking weird and stuff, unless someone else would like to say "me too!"

Edit: Actually, since you said _person_, I'd like to correct you in that the answer is _Jiraiya_. I won't count the technicality against you though. Your argument is as holy as Hidan as it is.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Hinata is the second lead love interest, you can't compare her to Ino.


Ofcourse, who gives a shit right? Hinata is the only thing that matters, that's why she is getting a movie.

I am going to go off topic from the "silver medals because apparently people only give a shit about talking Naruhina in here. "


> What the fuck do you mean by sell out???


George Lucas changin choosing what works best for his star warsa due to the toy that sells the most.
Very intelligent if you ask me, got bitches and cars.

Akira Toriyama once did "sort of" it was called Dragon Ball GT.

There is nothing wrong with it tbh. As long as the story keeps making sense from a narrative structure,  I mean you can give a shit about that and do retcons but then you would jeopardize your reputation by being a respected story teller that tells consisted shit. To someone that just did a succesful franchise that sells toys and animu shit, pillows mousepads with boobs etc..

Relying on an outside media to help you tell your story it's considered bull shit and lazyness in my book. Besides, look at all the fucking merchandise that "Hinata the movie has spawned" Toys, statues "This is new, before it nardo statues where rare as a spinosaurus complete skeleton"



> He wrote what he wanted to, deal with it. NS was the one pushed by Jump and Pierrot because you know, main guy x main girl cliches. Bombed to their faces. NS is a marketing fail. Look at RtN.


Hmmm that is strange, RTN has been the nardo movie that has done the most money out to date.  it costed 1.8M and did like 18.M
Maybe in hollywood standards that would mean bomb, but judging by it's cost, it was actually extremely profitable.





> Promise of a lifetime can happen between friends. It was the marking the end of Naruto actively chasing after Sakura and starting to understand her feelings. (a development that's very rare in male dominant media of today  )




Look, The way I see it, you guys are just hoping and zig zagging to be able to believe and make others understand the road that you want to be the "CANON ONE"!! Not by examining the story from a normal reader point of view without Bias.
Because at the end of the day what mattered in the end for you guys, Was not how the characters ended, if they where happy, if their dreams came true, if they found someone that was meant to them.. No. All that mattered was the bloody main 3 pairing..


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Why did he told his dad that Sakura was his GF then? why did kishi brought that shit then ehh? Pure cruelty?


1. Trololol. He had to balance out the obvious NH endgame. After 615, there was no doubt about it.
2. It was a joke, Naruto confirmed it later. Kishimoto sucks in that department especially late in game so I agree that it was rather tasteless. I'll give it to Naruto being a dumbass and not understanding woman. (like he said to Minato later)


> Hinata let him eat ramen, that bastard didnt give a shit about what Nardo's mom said. Nardo, the son of the year...



??? 



> *But that's why there is going to be a movie no? I mean sure he liked her as a friend because she looked up to him. But he didnt saw her with the same eyes that he looked at sakura.* The movie is supposed to tell when and how Naruto finally fell in love with Hinata because Sakura was just a mere crush...


The reason why there is going to be a movie is because Kishimoto is embarrassed about writing romance and thought he wouldn't pull it off with justice. Considering his track record, he did a right choice. He's heavily involved with the writing and the movie is considered to be canon. 

I'm happy about this careful treatment. It'll answer many questions with many cheese.

@bolded: *clap clap* You read the manga wrong. *clap clap*



> If you guys gonna deny that shit "because it's convenient for your ship" instead of anyalyzing how the story and characters grew and progressed then you live convinced with something and no matter what the fuck I tell you, even if I revealed the secrets of the universe to you, you would still stick with the shit that you like and that you want to believe. Because that's how girls are.


*holds mirror*

You were wrong about this. Accept it. You interpreted manga wrong. Let it go.



> Hey! cool your jet's kubric. Please keep it nice.
> I am serious.
> 
> I am just going to say one thing and I want you to answer me honestly.
> ...


Hah easy. *Team 7* of course. 

Because you know, _team mates and stuff.
_
All development (haha) between NaruSaku was PLATONIC and based ENTIRELY on Sasuke. Kage Summit shows the extend very clearly. There was no romantic development at all. (excluding anime filler)

But Naruto and Hinata had a clear development too. It was there. It didn't happen out of blue.


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2014)

It is really frightening to see how much delusional some people can be over a pairing.
Like the legit forgot how to read the manga and start seeing clues where there is no thing to see.
I mean 12 year kids surely falls in true love now, right?
Especially someone like Naruto who was complete clueless and one of the most love depraved kid in whole Manga.
That kid was suppose to have feelings like romantic love.
Jeez.
Naruto saw a pretty popular girl Sakura; he had crush on her .
Complex things like love were out of range for him in that age.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Ofcourse, who gives a shit right? Hinata is the only thing that matters, that's why she is getting a movie.



Hinata is the main love interest. Of one of the most famous shounen leads. It'd be ridiculous if she didn't get one. 




> George Lucas changin choosing what works best for his star warsa due to the toy that sells the most.
> Very intelligent if you ask me, got bitches and cars.
> Akira Toriyama once did "sort of" it was called Dragon Ball GT.



I still don't see how this effects endgame couples. Hinata was specifically created as a love interest for Naruto, since her freaking introduction.



> There is nothing wrong with it tbh. As long as the story keeps making sense from a narrative structure,  I mean you can give a shit about that and do retcons but then you would jeopardize your reputation by being a respected story teller that tells consisted shit. To someone that just did a succesful franchise that sells toys and animu shit, pillows mousepads with boobs etc..



NH wasn't retcon. I still don't see your argument here.



> Relying on an outside media to help you tell your story it's considered bull shit and lazyness in my book. Besides, look at all the fucking merchandise that "Hinata the movie has spawned" Toys, statues "This is new, before it nardo statues where rare as a spinosaurus complete skeleton"



RtN aka "Holy NaruSaku Movie" had the same. Especially at the beginning of Shippuuden, Pierrot was wanking NS a lot. Most NS fans fell to that bait tbh.

Kishimoto wanted the best for Naruto's romance story hence a team consisting of experts on romance animes. From OST to animation, it's top notch, not laziness.



> Hmmm that is strange, RTN has been the nardo movie that has done the most money out to date.  it costed 1.8M and did like 18.M
> Maybe in hollywood standards that would mean bomb, but judging by it's cost, it was actually extremely profitable.



It's ads were mostly Sasuke and Hinata though. Not that it matters. Shipping sells. NaruSaku was used the same way. RtN's success had no effect on Kishimoto's endgame in the end.



> Look, The way I see it, you guys are just hoping and zig zagging to be able to believe and make others understand the road that you want to be the "CANON ONE"!! Not by examining the story from a normal reader point of view without Bias.
> Because at the end of the day what mattered in the end for you guys, Was not how the characters ended, if they where happy, if their dreams came true, if they found someone that was meant to them.. No. All that mattered was the bloody main 3 pairing..



I think you should speak for yourself since my interpretation is confirmed to be the right one for some reason.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2014)

Sight.. ok, only one more because I gotta get going.



Lucky Rue said:


> If you think Ino "lost to Sakura in love" then you're clearly a female that seeks abusive relationships, and your argument is so invalid that Forest Gump could rebut it.


I don’t recall talking to you, what does that subject have to do with ANY of what we are talking about?


Ino lost because her target was the sauce, since she didnt get the target "regardless of all the mistreatment bullshit" she lost because she didnt got her objective and got a copy out of cop out. Meaning, she still wanted the medal but had to get the silver one.

Had she gone with someone else that she liked because she had genuinely fallen in love with and vice versa, that would had been a completely different story.



Lucky Rue said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> In manga? Sakura.


Exactly... it's about human relationships. And as the most developed relationship I expect it to have a fucking closure that makes sense with what I have been reading.
I dont give a shit about the ending, but the manga as a whole.

To just be left hanging in the air for some outside media or "last chapter" that is used to as a piece of marketing for that media.



> I have stronger bonds with females that I'm friends with than I do.
> Edit: Actually, since you said _person_, I'd like to correct you in that the answer is _Jiraiya_. I won't count the technicality against you though. Your argument is as holy as Hidan as it is.



Who gives a shit about your personal life? Do you think this is a therapy session?
If you cant handle discussing in the internet cause you got jackshit to support your arguments - then I dont know what you are doing in here. I am discussing things with what I have in hands, it dont mean I am giving an absolute because I am not telling you "this is what it is, deal with it bullshit"

But a constructive OPINION, MY OPINION in this things.  Why opinion? Let me quote myself:


> If you guys gonna deny that shit "because it's convenient for your ship" instead of anyalyzing how the story and characters grew and progressed then you live convinced with something and no matter what the fuck I tell you, even if I revealed the secrets of the universe to you, you would still stick with the shit that you like and that you want to believe.



It's called having beliefs, and standing for what you believe in. The people here that like Naruhina do so. And I am not telling them that they are wrong nor anything like that, but that if they want to discuss that shit with other people, at the very least they should analize the story of how their ship came to be instead of imposing how they percieve it came to be.

Do you understand? or do you want me to get you some corn flakes with milk for you?


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Sight.. ok, only one more because I gotta get going.
> 
> 
> I don’t recall talking to you, what does that subject have to do with ANY of what we are talking about?
> ...



1) Your insults are ridiculous as well as unnecessary.
2) You're concerned that Ino lost the chance to marry a psychopath? You're clearly not a fan of Ino.

And @ the therapy session comment, I think you just completely failed to grasp my point. I was shooting down the "boohoo, Naruto spent more time with Sakura in-manga!" argument like the trash that it is. I don't know where you pulled from that that I was complaining about my life at all, because I obviously wasn't.

Edit: And taking a closer look, you apparently arbitrarily decided that Ino _didn't_ genuinely fall in love with Sai at some point. That means your using your own personal fanfiction to judge her decisions. Not exactly a valid approach when arguing canon facts.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

> Ino lost because her target was the sauce, since she didnt get the target



This is why your side lost in the end. You just can't get that love doesn't work in that way.


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

I guess Ino "lost."

Lost the opportunity to marry someone she never truly loved, that is.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Ino lost because her target was the sauce, since she didnt get the target "regardless of all the mistreatment bullshit" she lost because she didnt got her objective and got a copy out of cop out. Meaning, she still wanted the medal but had to get the silver one.


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

According to some people, Sasuke and Sakura are the absolute best choices for relationship partners. Whatever mentality one has to use to arrive at that conclusion surely has to be the same that is used to arrive at a psychiatric ward as well.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Who was the female... no the person in the entire manga that Nardo developed the strongest bond with?
> And dont tell me it was fucking saskay...
> Dont lie to me, dont bring your pairing into this shit, just answer me truthfully from a story critique point of view.



My answer here would be Jiraiya.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd also like to mention that Hinata is the first person he let his guards down and be honest with.


*Spoiler*: __ 










ugh they are so cute.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'd also like to mention that Hinata is the first person he let his guards down and be honest with.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



the last page is on par with chapter 3, the chapter that has Naruto's most honest introspective on his feelings about Sakura.  The same word is used 好き, which is why Hinata is in a daze at the end.  Of course, I don't mean to say that this is some sort of love confession.  It's more like 好き or suki has a wide array of definitions and heavyness depending on the context.   

Since this is fiction and Kishimoto used 大好き, daisuki instead for
Hinata->Naruto and Sakura->Sasuke and given the tone and the times when these were uttered, it's on a different level than Naruto realizing he likes Sakura before he makes a mad dash for the toliet, in Chapter 3.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol at the conveniently ignored fact that if NaruSaku happened, Naruto would have been the *second choice*.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Ino lost because her target was the sauce, since she didnt get the target "regardless of all the mistreatment bullshit" she lost because she didnt got her objective and got a copy out of cop out. Meaning, she still wanted the medal but had to get the silver one.



Was it ever actually shown in Shippuuden that Ino still was in love with Sasuke?  I figured that she'd gotten her head on straight since then and no longer had the massive crush on the homicidal village traitor.   



T7 Bateman said:


> Lol at the conveniently ignored fact that if NaruSaku happened, Naruto would have been the *second choice*.



Heh.


----------



## zak14 (Nov 15, 2014)

Afalstein said:


> Was it ever actually shown in Shippuuden that Ino still was in love with Sasuke?  I figured that she'd gotten her head on straight since then and no longer had the massive crush on the homicidal village traitor.
> 
> Heh.




^
it looks like she still likes the traitor, if wasnt for Shikamaru and Chouji we would saw massie XXX scenes in the war, nah anyway she didnt give a darn about sai in the war and pretty much it's something we wont see ever how she ended with THE RIP-OFF.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 16, 2014)

zak14 said:


> ^
> it looks like she still likes the traitor, if wasnt for Shikamaru and Chouji we would saw massie XXX scenes in the war, nah anyway she didnt give a darn about sai in the war and pretty much it's something we wont see ever how she ended with THE RIP-OFF.



Good research, but I meant in the manga.  The anime, while useful and an admitted influence for Kishimoto, is not considered strictly canon material, something I was often reminded of in pairing debates.

And really, even in the clip shown, all there is is a little stutter, which could simply be surprise.  It's definitely a far step from "love"


----------



## Revolution (Nov 16, 2014)

emachina said:


> Don't forget to add Sasuke in to. His first choice was Nardo.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is my headcanon of why he left the village in 699.  He could not handle seeing Naruto with Hinata.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 16, 2014)

what are you talking suigetsu? NH was so clear from the start. I know Naruto only said 3 words to the girl through out the whole entire manga but still. Did you not look at the way she stalked him or that great confession he never bothered to respond to? It was so damnnn obvious. So damn obvious that even after her great confession it was Sakura who went up to give him a hug while she just stared. So damn obvious that NH was the pairing with the least amount of development. Like I just dont understand how that wasnt clear. Two people who hardly talk to each other over the span of a 15 year manga and you telling me you cant believe how their pairing is cannon? Thats it, you're dumb. 


Ps, Naruto never loved Sakura. I know it's hinted at so many times in the manga but I'm just going to pretend not to see that. What did you say? That Naruto showed way more affection for Sakura than he ever did for HInata? Well, you're stupid and salty and dumb, and dumb NS shipper. My pairing is cannnozzzzzzz. Cant wait for Hinata the movie...I mean Naruto the movie.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 16, 2014)

oh and people totally move of their crushes anyways. It's perfectly fine for people to move from their first crush except Hinata of course. She is so perfect and her breasts are sooooooooooooooooooooooo big and her hair is so long. She is my little waifu. She gets whatever she wants. I know this manga is called Naruto but in my mind its HInata the manga. She only showed up for like one panel a year but I gotta find a way to keep my delusion up.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 16, 2014)

^ Are you really so pissed off that Sakura and Naruto didn't get together, Normality? Its like you're taking this personally.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 16, 2014)

super, I like you as a poster. I'm going to be nice. It's not about being mad its about your fandom constantly shitting on things already established. I get that your pairing is cannon. It doesnt much sense ,but it is what it is. That doesnt give you guys the right to deny evidence to try to portray a very false image. NH wasnt clear-cut. NS is undoubtedly the only pairing that had an actual meaningful bond. Naruto and Sakura loved each other whether it be romantically or not. That's something the other two never even touched. Hinata was MIA for 90% of the manga. You cant even try to argue that point ,but it's like ALL logic has left the building. Your fanbase is coming out in droves to deny Naruto's love for Sakura and other crap. We even have people saying that his love died in part 1........... It's time to be honest with yourselves. Naruto's love for Sakura was always implied. People would try to argue that Naruto moved on and then boom, kishi drops a bomb to remind us that he still felt the same way. For your fanbase to continue to deny it is incredible. I dont understand why be so damn obtuse if your pairing is already cannon. All I'm saying is your pairing had zero development before it even became cannon so to see your fandom claim it was destined is hilarious considering how the manga actually played out. Also, if you don't like my parody then dont act like that.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 16, 2014)

The salt is real.



Hinata is best girl get over it.

Naruto and Sakura was never going to happen, as Sakura is a awful character and only wanted sasuke despite all the shit naruto did for her. Hinata won by default the moment Sakura said she loved sasuke.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 16, 2014)

lol. WAHAHHAHHA. My parody come fucking true. It's hilarious. Complains about my parody but then acts exactly like it. glorious. im glorious.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 16, 2014)

Normality said:


> super, I like you as a poster. I'm going to be nice. It's not about being mad its about your fandom constantly shitting on things already established. I get that your pairing is cannon. It doesnt much sense ,but it is what it is. That doesnt give you guys the right to deny evidence to try to portray a very false image. NH wasnt clear-cut. NS is undoubtedly the only pairing that had an actual meaningful bond. Naruto and Sakura loved each other whether it be romantically or not. That's something the other two never even touched. Hinata was MIA for 90% of the manga. You cant even try to argue that point ,but it's like ALL logic has left the building. Your fanbase is coming out in droves to deny Naruto's love for Sakura and other crap. We even have people saying that his love died in part 1........... It's time to be honest with yourselves. Naruto's love for Sakura was always implied. People would try to argue that Naruto moved on and then boom, kishi drops a bomb to remind us that he still felt the same way. For your fanbase to continue to deny it is incredible. I dont understand why be so damn obtuse if your pairing is already cannon. All, I'm saying is your pairing had zero development before it even became cannon so to see you fandom claim it was destined is hilarious considering how the manga actually played out. Also, if you don't like my parody then dont act like that.


Except Normality, even if you read the manga without shipping goggles, it was moving in a NaruHina direction for quite a while. Naruto and Sakura loved each other...since when and why? Naruto's feelings have been acting like a crush ever since he got back from his training with Jiraiya, playfully asking Sakura on dates and such. There was a chance when they could have moved on from that, that is true, but it was blown sky high with the simple fact: Sakura never moved on from her feelings for Sasuke. In fact, they grew and intensified. Heck even in Part I Normality, Naruto realized...he'd never get Sakura's heart and kind of accepted it. His reaction to Sakura hugging Sasuke upon his recovery from Tsukuyomi shows that, and her heartfilled plea to him to get him back.

Naruto and Hinata had 'zero development'? I kind of beg to differ. It had plenty. Hinata was always there at Naruto's most depressed or most needing moments and worked him out of it. Starting way back to the first test of the Chunin Exams, to Naruto cheering Hinata on while she fought Neji, to his vow to beat Neji after he brutalized her, to her encouraging him when he's depressed about fighting Neji and hearing how strong he was (the first time he admitted he was putting on an act about being proud and strong all the time), to finally being the only rookie to see him off in Part I. And these are just _Part I_ moments I bring up. We see Naruto's relationship increase with her from thinking she's a 'dark wierdo' to a 'person he could really like' (his own words). 

And then in Part II? Hinata's feelings, like Sakura's, had only intensified for Naruto. Unlike Sakura, Hinata leaped into save Naruto when he was defeated by Pain and confessed her love. When she was cut down, he _fricken went KN6_ and when Minato resealed Kurama's chakra, he was relieved Hinata was fine. This is readdressed again and again, first time when Naruto is prepared to go to Turtle Island (worrying he could hurt people again) and when Naruto saves Hinata from transformed White Zetsu, the two instantly being able to recognize each other by looking at one another's eyes. Then we learn more of Hinata's feelings as she's running to reinforce Naruto. Then the big moment happened, Hinata helping Naruto when Neji died. Naruto realizes _she's been the one at his side the entire time,_, cups her hand and rubs it against his cheek before he grasps it gently while holding it and thanking her. This is the moment when Kishimoto made it extremely, perfectly clear who Naruto would end up with. He made a tankobon cover to it for christ's sake. Kishimoto gave it plenty of development in both I and II, having Hinata, not Sakura be present in the biggest moments that Naruto went through during the series. And unlike Sakura, she treated him as an adult and equal instead of treating him like a little kid.

This brings me to when NaruSaku was effectively _sunk_. The Five Kage Arc is where Kishimoto showed the direction he was going for the romantic relationships the best. He had Sai, a character who had zero romantic knowledge misread Naruto's feelings that he was deeply in love with Sakura, and made her feel guilty enough Sakura that she went to 'confess' to Naruto. Instead of treating Naruto like an adult and an equal, she chose to _lie_ to him and herself about her feelings. Naruto saw through it instantly, recognizing Sakura still loved Sasuke and what she was saying didn't make sense. Instead of apologizing him and explaining, Sakura put on her usual act and stormed off to try to kill Sasuke alone, leaving Sai to pick up the pieces. What could have been a moment where Naruto and Sakura became an official couple...turned into a moment where Naruto became so confused and stressed out from the kill Sasuke dilemma he _passed out_. All because Sakura wasn't upfront and honest about things. 

Also look at how Naruto treated Sakura's incredible strength. At the start of Part II, he had a smitten look. When she's mastered the Yin seal, do we see that again? _No_, Naruto instead says 'I'll never joke around Sakura again'. Even the girlfriend crack he made was again 'Well she's a girl and she's a friend, so yeah' when Minato asked, which is why a translation had a 'more or less'. 

NaruHina had plenty of development and progression. Kishimoto sucks at romance, he even admitted so, but he did his best to try to show the direction he was going.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 16, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> So you are telling me Naruto wasn't fond of Hinata?


No. I'm saying that you can be fond of someone, but that doesn't mean you can consider them as a romantic option, let alone easily grow to be attracted to them. Look at Sakura > Naruto. 



> I don't think you understand what fickle means. Naruto has been fond of her since the chuunin exams. Unless you think friendship and being fond of somebody means they want to fuck them (hence why you misinterpret most Naruto and Sakura interactions). Naruto was fond of her. Doesn't mean he was _in love_ with her, but he still considered her one of his precious people. The idea that Naruto didn't care about Hinata is only in your head.


I'm not misinterpreting anything... Naruto had a clear preference towards Sakura even though he was fond of Hinata after the Chuunin Exams.



> If by average reader you mean person that won't give up no matter how not interested a girl is, then sure.


I'm talking about someone that follows characterizations in ways that should make sense. Would someone expect him to have already moved on if he would crack a joke about Sakura being his girlfriend? I've only seen this insanity from rabid shippers.



Arya Stark said:


> Are you telling me that scene was romantic?
> 
> AGAIN *sigh* how many times I have to repeat myself, this happened during the period where Hinata wasn't an option to him yet. He's a male, he has ego over this.
> 
> Ramen feeding happened prior to Pain battle.


If you look at Naruto's reaction to Sakura's attempt at feeding him during the ramen feeding, a narrative of which he was slowly moving on from Sakura to find someone else doesn't make any sense. 



> He was over her by Summit, I think I'm starting to repeat myself.


Because of Hinata's confession? Fickle as autumn skies.



> Pretty sure anyone with a proper IQ could get it was leading to there after 615. NH wasn't shocking at all.


Wouldn't anyone with a proper IQ see that Naruto still has a preference towards Sakura from 631? I don't want to debate about the certainty of a pairing happening, but it's clear that he was still into Sakura.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 16, 2014)

If you guys are so hung up on NaruSaku just switch to Obito and Rin.  It's basically the same thing.  The underdog gets the girl in the end over his genius rival.  He just needed to commit mass murder, absorb demons, run a terrorist organization and do all these other heinous acts in order to get reciprocation.  

And it's canon too.  That's already a big upgrade right?


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 16, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> If you guys are so hung up on NaruSaku just switch to Obito and Rin.  It's basically the same thing.  The underdog gets the girl in the end over his genius rival.  He just needed to commit mass murder, absorb demons, run a terrorist organization and do all these other heinous acts in order to get reciprocation.
> 
> And it's canon too.  That's already a big upgrade right?


It's not really canon, and it's awful. 

If anyone can show me an anime/manga series where a pairing like NaruSaku is done at its best, that would be awesome.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It's not really canon, and it's awful.
> 
> If anyone can show me an anime/manga series where a pairing like NaruSaku is done at its best, that would be awesome.


Inuyasha and Kagome is the best comparison I can give for NaruSaku. Brash, not too bright male protagonist falls for a Tsundere.

Avoid _Ranma 1/2_'s Ranma/Akane ship like the plague though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2014)

I dunno about Hinata but Sai has written "Second choice" all over his face.

Ino might even order him to act as Sasuke while they are in bed.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 16, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Inuyasha and Kagome is the best comparison I can give for NaruSaku. Brash, not too bright male protagonist falls for a Tsundere.
> 
> Avoid _Ranma 1/2_'s Ranma/Akane ship like the plague though.


I already know of them. Hell, I've watched the whole of Inuyasha and Ranma 1/2 anime series.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 16, 2014)

*stay*



Normality said:


> lol. WAHAHHAHHA. My parody come fucking true. It's hilarious. Complains about my parody but then acts exactly like it. glorious. im glorious.



Stay salty my friend.

Not a single person i know personally ever and i mean ever thought naru and sakura would be anything more then friends (myself included).

Just the retards on the forums thought they would. Hina\naru did not surprise me one bit none of the pairings did besides chouji.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol the fact super said nh had plenty of development. LOL. I can't even pretend you're smart now. Its that crazy delusion again.


----------



## TRN (Nov 16, 2014)

Normality said:


> Lol the fact super said nh had plenty of development. LOL. I can't even pretend you're smart now.* Its that crazy delusion again.*


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 16, 2014)

Normality said:


> Lol the fact super said nh had plenty of development. LOL. I can't even pretend you're smart now. Its that crazy delusion again.


----------



## Suit (Nov 16, 2014)

Normality said:


> lol. WAHAHHAHHA. My parody come fucking true. It's hilarious. Complains about my parody but then acts exactly like it. glorious. im glorious.



Don't take the morons as the rule of the NH fanbase.



Normality said:


> Lol the fact super said nh had plenty of development. LOL. I can't even pretend you're smart now. Its that crazy delusion again.



NS only had development if you think that a guy should "get" a girl after being friends with her for a long time. That doesn't make any sense. None of the interactions between Naruto and Sakura were anything close to romantic. Purely supportive, from a platonic point of view, and inevitably each one ended with Sakura still being in love with Sasuke. That's the long and short of it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 16, 2014)

> If you look at Naruto's reaction to Sakura's attempt at feeding him during the ramen feeding, a narrative of which he was slowly moving on from Sakura to find someone else doesn't make any sense.



No. His feelings were pretty much about "winning" at that point. Sakura was part of Sasuke/Naruto rivalry, which gave Sasuke the final push to go Oro in Part 1. Even if his feelings started to fade, he was about to get the girl and let's be honest here, anyone (especially males) would be all over that.



> Because of Hinata's confession? Fickle as autumn skies.



lol @ using ANS argument against me.

He was already over her and Hinata's speech made him question "what am i doing with my life?" 
The whole moving on thing is culmination of many events, specifically Sakura being clear about her romantic stance.

Why would Naruto put himself into an eternal solidarity? He was supporting SS through out P2 and he realized world is bigger than Sakura. It's not being fickle, it's being mature.

You are not fickle if you never loved her in the first place.

Context of that phrase is different. 



Normality said:


> Lol the fact super said nh had plenty of development. LOL. I can't even pretend you're smart now. Its that crazy delusion again.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 16, 2014)

And to those who say Kishi was forced/changed endgame:



takL said:


> date director tweeted that the ending(#chap 699?) was about the same as what kish told them 8 yrs ago.


----------



## Puppetry (Nov 16, 2014)

As a general rule, I'm lukewarm on most pairings. I agree that NS had a better foundation than NH - the former had more interaction than the latter. Still, though, I don't really see the problem with NH. It's okay, I guess. Certainly better than SasuSaku

Ino/Sai is no more idiotic than the other seemingly random and underdeveloped pairings. It's shit writing, but nothing egregiously awful.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Don't take the morons as the rule of the NH fanbase.
> 
> 
> 
> NS only had development if you think that a guy should "get" a girl after being friends with her for a long time. That doesn't make any sense. None of the interactions between Naruto and Sakura were anything close to romantic. Purely supportive, from a platonic point of view, and inevitably each one ended with Sakura still being in love with Sasuke. That's the long and short of it.




Its getting hard not to take it as the rule. Just look at this thread. For every reasonable nh shipper there are 10 delusional ones. At least in the KL at the moment. 

No no rue. You're trying to pander to the one sided argument. Awhile Sakura hasn't shown romantic interest in Naruto, she has shown great love for him. Naruto was basically her bestfriend. As for Naruto he clearly loved her romantically. It is indisputable. Just because NS development didn't come in pure romantic form doesn't mean it isn't development.  Out of the big 3 ,Sakura and Naruto had the best relationship.  They were together through thick and thin especially aftet Sasuke became unstable. You can't seriously say NH is on that same level because it was Sakura who was Naruto's left hand, not Hinata. Hinata was nothing more than an acquaintance throughout the whole manga until the end that it was revealed they eventually ended up together. 


Its not about denying nh is cannon, its about looking at the facts. You're fanbase continues to distort facts to make NH look credible. There is nothing morally reprehensinle about your pairing. It was just severely under developed especially compared to other big 2. No need to deny as no other pairing made sense so you're not in the boat alone. Shikatema being the only exception.


----------



## Suit (Nov 16, 2014)

Normality said:


> Its getting hard not to take it as the rule. Just look at this thread. For every reasonable nh shipper there are 10 delusional ones. At least in the KL at the moment.
> 
> No no rue. You're trying to pander to the one sided argument. Awhile Sakura hasn't shown romantic interest in Naruto, she has shown great love for him. Naruto was basically her bestfriend. As for Naruto he clearly loved her romantically. It is indisputable. Just because NS development didn't come in pure romantic form doesn't mean it isn't development.  Out of the big 3 ,Sakura and Naruto had the best relationship.  They were together through thick and thin especially aftet Sasuke became unstable. You can't seriously say NH is on that same level because it was Sakura who was Naruto's left hand, not Hinata. Hinata was nothing more than an acquaintance throughout the whole manga until the end that it was revealed they eventually ended up together.
> 
> ...



That's as reasonable a stance as any. I'm not claiming that NH had any development. The way I see it though (as much as NH or Hinata fans might hate to admit it), is that Hinata had little other purpose than to end up with Naruto. So from the beginning, the pairing seemed obvious to me. Her entire character revolved around him. That's definitely not preferable in an ideal relationship, however, the fact made NH seem too obvious.


----------



## Enzo (Nov 16, 2014)

I wouldn't say second choice. You can't expect 15 years old guys to make the right choice when it comes to love.


----------



## zak14 (Nov 16, 2014)

Afalstein said:


> Good research, but I meant in the manga.  The anime, while useful and an admitted influence for Kishimoto, is not considered strictly canon material, something I was often reminded of in pairing debates.
> 
> And really, even in the clip shown, all there is is a little stutter, which could simply be surprise.  It's definitely a far step from "love"





ignore the first scene, yeah agree but at least she shows more enthusiasm than the others..


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 16, 2014)

i love how hinata gives zero fucks.

as everyone should.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Puppetry said:


> As a general rule, I'm lukewarm on most pairings. I agree that NS had a better foundation than NH - the former had more interaction than the latter. Still, though, I don't really see the problem with NH. It's okay, I guess. Certainly better than SasuSaku
> 
> Ino/Sai is no more idiotic than the other seemingly random and underdeveloped pairings. It's shit writing, but nothing egregiously awful.



How is Ino/Sai idiotic and random?

Bruh, Sai is a gimmick, cheap clone of Sasuke.

It makes perfect sense


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 16, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> i love how hinata gives zero fucks.
> 
> as everyone should.


That's more disturbing than anything. 

Hinata ends up with the titular character. but never considered his feelings for Sakura, or at least if he still likes her.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> That's more disturbing than anything.
> 
> Hinata ends up with the titular character. but never considered his feelings for Sakura, or at least if he still likes her.



But she knows it was a stupid joke and he wasn't in love with her.

So

Myth busted.


----------



## ButterflyGod (Nov 16, 2014)

I wouldn't go as far to say Sai and Hinata were second choices as they were better ones.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 16, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> But she knows it was a stupid joke and he wasn't in love with her.
> 
> So
> 
> Myth busted.


Didn't even think she heard him say that


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> That's more disturbing than anything.
> 
> Hinata ends up with the titular character. but never considered his feelings for Sakura, or at least if he still likes her.



Hinata is a way better choice than Sakura.
Hell, any other Female in the Manga is a better choice than Sakura, Ino and Mei


----------



## qazmko (Nov 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> That's more disturbing than anything.
> 
> Hinata ends up with the titular character. but never considered his feelings for Sakura, or at least if he still likes her.



you really think that Naruto would have married Hinata if he still like Sakura/he doesn't love Hinata?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Didn't even think she heard him say that



Nice back pedalling there. 

Doesn't matter, if his feelings were serious she would have stayed in background like Naruto did for SS.

But instead she confessed and declared his dick forever. 

Nobody, not even author himself took that crush seriously. Only NS fans looked "underneath the underneath"


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 16, 2014)

Naruto's most honest reflection of his feelings on Sakura were between rounds of rushing to the toliet because of diarrhea.


O

T

P


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 16, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Nice back pedalling there.
> 
> Doesn't matter, if his feelings were serious she would have stayed in background like Naruto did for SS.
> 
> ...


Sai, Jiraiya, and Sakura did.

Hinata is just a disturbing case.


----------



## Suit (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah, Sakura took it seriously. And then rejected him. Truly the poster-boy for relationships in which the female doesn't consent.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> No. I'm saying that you can be fond of someone, but that doesn't mean you can consider them as a romantic option, let alone easily grow to be attracted to them.



I fail to see how that contradicts anything I said. He was fond of her, not in love with her. Naruto showed signs of moving on, which means he could consider other options. 



Elicit94 said:


> Look at Sakura > Naruto.



Except Sakura was shown to not be in love with Naruto and when she tried she failed spectacularly. This never happened with Naruto > Hinata.



Elicit94 said:


> I'm not misinterpreting anything... Naruto had a clear preference towards Sakura even though he was fond of Hinata after the Chuunin Exams.



Yeah, he didn't consider Hinata an option till she confessed. But in your universe you are forever stuck on your first _crush_ even if she rejects you.



Elicit94 said:


> I'm talking about someone that follows characterizations in ways that should make sense.



What makes sense to you? Hero gets the girl when she's not interested? Girl realizes what a Nice Guy he is and stops being in love with Abusive Bastard if not she's a bitch? 



Elicit94 said:


> Would someone expect him to have already moved on if he would crack a joke about Sakura being his girlfriend? I've only seen this insanity from rabid shippers.



Why would Naruto _joke _about his feelings if they were serious?



T7 Bateman said:


> Lol at the conveniently ignored fact that if NaruSaku happened, Naruto would have been the *second choice*.



The best part about this is that NS is the only pairing that has a whole chapter showing that Naruto would be a second choice. 

"Now that Sasuke is evil and you are kinda cool, I suddenly love you cause I'm fickle"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2014)

Being a 'second choice' isn't a bad thing, like was constantly mentioned throughout the fandom wars from all sides. All that matters is how you move on and why  The development is most important to any relationship, not who gets chosen in what order.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 16, 2014)

To be honest...it was either accept the girl who actually showed some genuine affection for him...or continue hopelessly chasing the girl who clearly had mental health issues relating to his best friend.

Naruto chose not to be like Obito and to _let go and move on with his life_. An interesting parallel between them.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 16, 2014)

but obito was the coolest guy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2014)

the absolute coolest guy


----------



## Kusa (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah, who cares.

The second choice can be proven to be the better choice by the end.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 16, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> but obito was the coolest guy



True story. He got the girl in the _afterlife_ even.

Nardo confirmed failure


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 16, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> but obito was the coolest guy



​


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 16, 2014)

It shouldn't be a question, because Naruto and Ino were both obviously pining after Sakura and Sasuke respectively.

But I mean, come on. Do you really think most people who end up together in the real world were the first people they had a crush on?

It doesn't happen nearly as often as you'd think, which I'm assuming was already only 20% of the time.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2014)

20% seems generous. Just because u dont go for ur fist crush does not equal settling we missed a lot of material probably 10-15 years


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 16, 2014)

20% is what I'm assuming people think it is. I personally don't think it happens at all.


----------

